# New Jerseys Ice/Snow Thread



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey NJ guys so we dont have 5 million diff threads, desided to make one! For weather and updates on whats going on! 


So i salted for my sub today for 4 hours, going back out at 4am for a final run!payup We also plowed some drive lanes. Wish this was allsnow, its a icy mess out there


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Yep, ice = no fun. My crew was beat by the time they finished. Didnt seem like much fell up north, but the piles tell a different story. Looks like we get the same thing again tomorrow. Cant complain though we've already exceeded last years numbers and it is only the beginning.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

shovelracer;456352 said:


> Yep, ice = no fun. My crew was beat by the time they finished. Didnt seem like much fell up north, but the piles tell a different story. Looks like we get the same thing again tomorrow. Cant complain though we've already exceeded last years numbers and it is only the beginning.


You got that rite, the piles seemed like we had 3 or 4 inches of snow! Yeah i cant complain that much, any snow in december is a bonus!

P..S hey nj guys thanks for keeping the thread going, we only have 8 other threads out there, real organized!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

looking for alot of rain and ice tonite you guys up north might get lucky


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope so. Spent today getting ready wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

9:48 Snow/sleet here now, the roads are wet and a little slushy! I dont kno if we can justify a salt run when they are saying 2 inches of rain later haha:crying:


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

12:00AM sleet in Stillwater. This band of warm weather is creeping up fast though. If it isnt gonna snow it better rain an awful lot we still have 20 leaf cleanups left.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Def.....its been the tail of two season so far! Been salting at night, then doing leaf clean-ups during the day! If the weather is nice this week should get all the clean-ups done! Thankgod


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i hate the rainnnn!!! the upcoming forecast doesnt look promising either:crying: im moving to canadatymusic


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Plowed today 2 To 4 heavy stuff. Love my new set up. 2007GMC 2500 classic ext cab short bed duramax Western 8' pro plow plus Can't wait for the big storm payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yep well i lied in my earlier post. had to go push 1" of heavy slush and shovel for about 5 hours but it was worth the payup. thank god we have an account 30 minutes north. now we need 3" of some powder


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

i cant take anymore of this icy slushy stuff its a big pain but at least its making me money payup cant weight for the powder payup


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

8 to12 powder at least 3 times this year


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i drop the blade for the first time this year, i think from now on when the weatherman says rain i will put the plow on! Got 8 hours in the truck pushing 2 inches of slush, then 5 hours in a salter! Has not been a bad week for me at allpayup! Hope we see some powder soon, but atleast this ice stuff is making me money!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Gerry125;458453 said:


> 8 to12 powder at least 3 times this year


where you from??


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I swear today was worse than 2 feet of fresh. 3-4" of rock hard ice. Started out like corn snow, then started setting up real fast. As the day went on the harder and slower it got. This junk is beating the heck out of my equipment. 4 guys 5:30AM - 11:00PM. Got to go back out at 5:00AM to check lots and clear wind blown areas. Broke 3 shovels, a backup light, and a plow flag. 

Question: What do you do if you have a customer that has a contract, but every other time it snows they shovel their own drive? As far as I am concerned they are taking food off my table. I have turned away over 15 people in the last week cause we cant handle anymore, but having these kind of customers means I dont always meet my numbers, all when there are people waiting to get on our schedule. What do you do. I charge per push by the way. Can I charge them something if they do it themselves and I show up?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

shovel racer drop them as a customer and weed out all the customers who actually want to go outside and shovel. there are enough people out there that dont want to get cold and you seem to have people calling you so i would go that route.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

shovelracer;458609 said:


> I swear today was worse than 2 feet of fresh. 3-4" of rock hard ice. Started out like corn snow, then started setting up real fast. As the day went on the harder and slower it got. This junk is beating the heck out of my equipment. 4 guys 5:30AM - 11:00PM. Got to go back out at 5:00AM to check lots and clear wind blown areas. Broke 3 shovels, a backup light, and a plow flag.
> 
> Question: What do you do if you have a customer that has a contract, but every other time it snows they shovel their own drive? As far as I am concerned they are taking food off my table. I have turned away over 15 people in the last week cause we cant handle anymore, but having these kind of customers means I dont always meet my numbers, all when there are people waiting to get on our schedule. What do you do. I charge per push by the way. Can I charge them something if they do it themselves and I show up?


Drop them as quick as you can, driveways are a dime a dozen! You will make the money up, plus you dont have the time to baby them!


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Charge them anyway!
I ran in to this situation a couple of times, and like you I have people calling to get on the list but am too busy to take them on at this point so I have been forwarding some of the calls to other guys in my area. For instance I had one customer last storm that shoveled. I sent her her bill anyway. She can fight it if she likes but for me to send a $40,000 dollar truck with a $5000 dollar plow loaded with diesel fuel costing $3.60 a gallon, insured for a Million dollars driven by a guy getting $40/hr well I just have to charge her regardless.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

iceyman;458589 said:


> where you from??


Long Valley 3 times a year not this year Sorry


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

JPMAKO;459928 said:


> Charge them anyway!
> I ran in to this situation a couple of times, and like you I have people calling to get on the list but am too busy to take them on at this point so I have been forwarding some of the calls to other guys in my area. For instance I had one customer last storm that shoveled. I sent her her bill anyway. She can fight it if she likes but for me to send a $40,000 dollar truck with a $5000 dollar plow loaded with diesel fuel costing $3.60 a gallon, insured for a Million dollars driven by a guy getting $40/hr well I just have to charge her regardless.


Put very well. I will be sending out a letter this week telling everyone that I will charge if I show up regardless of whether it has been shoveled. Makes perfect sense. Thanks.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a tendency to right very wordy letters. This is very simple and to the point. On the list or off, charge the same for showup as plow, etc. Anyone wanna right a sample for me?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes...this thread has taken off!:bluebounc Keep up the good posting NJ guys! Now we can show people how will deal with sleet/ice . I have not pushed any pure snow in over a year, kind of pathic!:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think im gonna start dreaming of salt instead of snow:bluebounc


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

tls22;460530 said:


> I have not pushed any pure snow in over a year, kind of pathic!:realmad:


I hear ya, this Sleet/ Freezing Rain/ Rain stuff has to stop. 
Most of the storms last year that I remember had some sort of mixture of precip as well and all this is doing is beating the sh*t out of my equipment and drivers especially on my commercial places where there is excessive traffic. As if ice is not bad enough to try to move, lets pack it down some more and see how that goes::angry:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey guys EGLC or watever was trying to find somebody for a contract in rockland. just thought i throw it up here. payup


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

EGLC?
Do you have more info?


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

5:30 PM 12-19-07. 1" and still falling, Im going out, but the crew can stay home tonight. Dont think I'll get my residential trigger . 2 elderly residentials and commercials. Hope to be back in time for a decent sleep.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;461478 said:


> EGLC?
> Do you have more info?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53651


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

shovelracer;461735 said:


> 5:30 PM 12-19-07. 1" and still falling, Im going out, but the crew can stay home tonight. Dont think I'll get my residential trigger . 2 elderly residentials and commercials. Hope to be back in time for a decent sleep.


Lucky guy, we had about .5 of rain today! Just enough to mess-up my final leaf clean-up of the year! :angry: Looks like i will have to work on my birthday 2morrow, oh well it comes with the bussiness


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

At least you can get some leaves done. We have 6" off solid ice on the ground. This plow money wont make up for the damage this early winter has caused to my customers. Most dont understand I cant control the weather. They will let us clean them up, but some will look elsewhere next year. Just the way it goes. Happens everytime we get an early winter. Oh well. Happy Birthday.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

payupjust saw snow for the 29th. and supposed to get cold for the new year. lets see what happens


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Sweet. 

Heres a question. I always get phone calls 2-3 days after a storm from someone who needs their driveway cleared. Sometimes they were away, others got burned from there service. Anyways seems like Im always an hour away heading the wrong direction when these calls come in. I usually charge $100+ to turn around plus regular rate for services provided. It costs me 2.5 hours, $25 in gas, plus normal wear and tear plus materials and expenses. Am I cheating myself? Almost always more of pain than its worth.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

shovelracer;462847 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Heres a question. I always get phone calls 2-3 days after a storm from someone who needs their driveway cleared. Sometimes they were away, others got burned from there service. Anyways seems like Im always an hour away heading the wrong direction when these calls come in. I usually charge $100+ to turn around plus regular rate for services provided. It costs me 2.5 hours, $25 in gas, plus normal wear and tear plus materials and expenses. Am I cheating myself? Almost always more of pain than its worth.


learn how to say NO! it can be hard but sometimes you have to turn down the money. unless its worth it.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;462681 said:


> payupjust saw snow for the 29th. and supposed to get cold for the new year. lets see what happens


The 29th and also the 1st of the new year


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

New years is always fun. Was it 2 or 3 years ago we had a storm and I had to stay sober while my friends celebrated. I didnt sleep that night. In retrospect I shouldnt have gone out. That wouldnt happen now. Amazing what a difference a few years makes.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

shovelracer;462142 said:


> At least you can get some leaves done. We have 6" off solid ice on the ground. This plow money wont make up for the damage this early winter has caused to my customers. Most dont understand I cant control the weather. They will let us clean them up, but some will look elsewhere next year. Just the way it goes. Happens everytime we get an early winter. Oh well. Happy Birthday.





shovelracer;462947 said:


> New years is always fun. Was it 2 or 3 years ago we had a storm and I had to stay sober while my friends celebrated. I didnt sleep that night. In retrospect I shouldnt have gone out. That wouldnt happen now. Amazing what a difference a few years makes.


Thanks shovelracer, yeah this point in my life if i know its going to snow i stay home! When i was younger i did not care, i would go out! Its funny how things change! Well hopefully next week will give us somthing plowable! It seems like it wants to snow in chicago and boston this year!:realmad: What made fall clean-ups hard this year, is the leaves fell so late! Also my town stop picking up leaves, so i have to do haul-outs now!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

merry christmas to all of us in jerzee. all i want for christmas is SNOWWWW!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry xmass fellow plow freaks in NJ.......we need some snow fast.....bring it on!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

i think the weather just needs to make up its mind. Accuweather was calling for 3 days of snow last week, then it went all warm, then yesterday jan 3 was frigid with snow but this morning its changed to sunny.... we need to get some snow!! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

DirtyJerzey;467495 said:


> i think the weather just needs to make up its mind. Accuweather was calling for 3 days of snow last week, then it went all warm, then yesterday jan 3 was frigid with snow but this morning its changed to sunny.... we need to get some snow!! Merry Christmas everyone


Yeah,

Snow is good otherwise I have to go back to work and complete some Fall Clean-ups.
Probably looking to head out again on either Friday or Monday of next week to finish about 15 houses:realmad:
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all:waving:

Jason


----------



## DAPLOWKING (Jan 18, 2007)

shovelracer;458609 said:


> I swear today was worse than 2 feet of fresh. 3-4" of rock hard ice. Started out like corn snow, then started setting up real fast. As the day went on the harder and slower it got. This junk is beating the heck out of my equipment. 4 guys 5:30AM - 11:00PM. Got to go back out at 5:00AM to check lots and clear wind blown areas. Broke 3 shovels, a backup light, and a plow flag.
> 
> Question: What do you do if you have a customer that has a contract, but every other time it snows they shovel their own drive? As far as I am concerned they are taking food off my table. I have turned away over 15 people in the last week cause we cant handle anymore, but having these kind of customers means I dont always meet my numbers, all when there are people waiting to get on our schedule. What do you do. I charge per push by the way. Can I charge them something if they do it themselves and I show up?


Dump their ass. You sign a contract and have me on hold all winter and you do the light stuff? Not on my contracts. You want me to be there for the big one I gotta be there for the little ones.


----------



## DAPLOWKING (Jan 18, 2007)

This year has started out a bang for us. I've already got 8 outings this year. 2 plowing and 6 saltings. Last year we did not get an outing until Jan 19th. Hopefully this keeps up and we all make some money. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well im going away for 3 days skiing so im sure we will get a quick 4" one night. forecast looks like nothing soon. but my truck will be ready for anythingwesport. happy new year to everyone.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nj guys get ready it is coming! Sunday night might be our storm!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its coming its coming!payup


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

tls22;470080 said:


> Its coming its coming!payup


where do u get that from ?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

blk90s13;470090 said:


> where do u get that from ?


National Weather Service, Accuweather, Etc...
Don't scare it away


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....im sorry...it looks good guys...the news it starting to talk about it now.......im ready


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

north jersey is gonna get hit... central jersey lets bring out the squeegies for the rain again


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

DirtyJerzey;471245 said:


> north jersey is gonna get hit... central jersey lets bring out the squeegies for the rain again


haha yea its out and ready to push water around


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sunday looks like rain for SJ


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah mabey another bust for us, man i dont think it will ever snow here again!:crying:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WELL CALL ME STUPID BUT THE WEATHER %^&"S SCREWED US AGAIN SHIP THIS DAMN RAIN DOWN SOUTH WHERE THEY NEED IT AND BRING US THE SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying::crying::crying::crying:*


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

MABEY JUST MABEY Light Flurries from 3am to 5 am


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

It just does not want to snow here....saturday morning it look good....now all snow dreams have come crashing down!:crying:.....they say mabey a inch here...somthing will go wrong with that!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

tls22;471748 said:


> It just does not want to snow here....saturday morning it look good....now all snow dreams have come crashing down!:crying:.....they say mabey a inch here...somthing will go wrong with that!


Yea same here

We need another valentines day storm


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Supper Grassy;471754 said:


> Yea same here
> 
> We need another valentines day storm


Yeah at this point i will take a slizzard........tuff on the equipment, but alot of hours and money! I rember when it use to snow, it was nice.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Some pictures!

This is a backhoe is a shopping mall in holmdel off rt35

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/IMG_0053.jpg

This is my truck waiting for snow, none here at 535pm! Just sleet
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/truck.jpg

Ps. I dont own the backhoe, nor do i know who uses it!


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well its 9;00pm and raining in Long Valley.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

tls22;472104 said:


> Some pictures!
> 
> This is a backhoe is a shopping mall in holmdel off rt35
> 
> ...


hey tls where are you from, I pass that best buy everyday


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;472494 said:


> hey tls where are you from, I pass that best buy everyday


My lawn service is out of holmdel, but i live in edison! i often travel those parts, my parents live in holmdel also! Where are you located? It is 136am and pouring here in edison, im off to bed! I kno, should have i expected anything different? Have a safe and happy new year NJ plow guys! Please dont drink and drive!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

we should rename this thread to : new jersey water/rain thread !


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

tls22;472567 said:


> My lawn service is out of holmdel, but i live in edison! i often travel those parts, my parents live in holmdel also! Where are you located? It is 136am and pouring here in edison, im off to bed! I kno, should have i expected anything different? Have a safe and happy new year NJ plow guys! Please dont drink and drive!


Im over in Hazlet...

this thread deffinately does need to be changed to the rain thread. My buddy had me all souped up last night that we might have to go salt cause the temps were gonna drop. Well I went outside at 3am to check and it was still 40degrees... Funny thing was I was driving home from woodbridge last night and the parkways road dept was on call as well as some subs all with their plows on


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;472654 said:


> Im over in Hazlet...
> 
> this thread deffinately does need to be changed to the rain thread. My buddy had me all souped up last night that we might have to go salt cause the temps were gonna drop. Well I went outside at 3am to check and it was still 40degrees... Funny thing was I was driving home from woodbridge last night and the parkways road dept was on call as well as some subs all with their plows on


Yeah this state sucks, i almost feel embarrassed since every other state thread actual talks about snow! We just talk about rain and busted snowstorms! Oh well, get ready for the warm up! Talking about 60's next week, great to start spring clean-ups! hhahah


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well i just got back from quebec city skiing and its put me into a depression. they have a 2 foot base and peoples front yards have 6 ft. 8 " when i was there and it keeps snowing. well maybe one day we can see it here.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok the forecast sucks for the next 10 days it gets cold no snow then warms up and rains


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

updated 15 day forecast

jan 13th snow

jan 16th snow

i love how thye give us hope just to be  down:crying:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Iceyman,

This is my qoute from another thread


JPMAKO;477550 said:


> Agreed, and for all of you that look at the forecast *please don't mention anything about what's coming later on like say the 13th and the 16th because we don't want to scare anything away*.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Jason


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

JPMAKO;477822 said:


> Iceyman,
> 
> This is my qoute from another thread
> 
> ...


+1 and now bubba probably scared it all away


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I wont say a thing ........... xysport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

rackafrackasash


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

well someone jinxed it... next 15days has no more snow in the forcast, just some sloppy mess maybe on the 16th.. but hey tuesday its gonna be 65!!! better break out the lawn mowers


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

DirtyJerzey;478677 said:


> better break out the lawn mowers


I will be doing Fall Clean-ups all next week.:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maybe we shold just start talking bout everything and maybe something will happen. at least its supposed to get cold next weekend. gotta be cold first right:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah it has to get cold first..........but monday i will start fall-clean-ups again:crying: These leaves will haunt me until spring What happen to the old NJ winter when it did snow?


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes Cold,Then it can turn warm like 65 again. What a joke. Everytime they put snow in the forecast it somehow seems to change to rain the next time you check the forecast.
I give up. Why do I even bother to look at the winter weather forecast. When it gets cold there is never any precip around and when there is it always seems to warm up.
Frustrating:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well do to the fact that this winter blows and its gonna be 60 * i am goin back to canda tomrow morning. they have more snow then we can dream of and im gonna take advantage. cant wait to hit the hills and hopefully whne i get back we will be back in the 30's.


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh look, How conveniently the forecast has changed back to snow instead of rain for new jersey on the 16th according to accuweather.com. I',m sure it will change back to rain before it happens, especially in my neck of the woods here in Ocean County.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

den327;479635 said:


> Oh look, How conveniently the forecast has changed back to snow instead of rain for new jersey on the 16th according to accuweather.com. I',m sure it will change back to rain before it happens, especially in my neck of the woods here in Ocean County.


Oh yeah def, but they will get our hopes up around mid-week! Just for them to  them down 48 hrs before the event! Can the plow guys of NJ get any love?


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

It's never going to snow again.
Ever.
Go ahead mutha nature- prove me wrong.

From Long Island (same damn thing as New Jersey). :realmad:

Actually, since I don't plow- I only snowblow/shovel- I got 2 runs of the route in so far this year- even if it snows 1" I'm out there- lots of older clients want it done no matter what and I prefer it that way since it may freeze into ice if I don't shovel or blow or salt it. If I only plowed I would have gone out 0 times and made 0$. Instead at least I got out two times and made enough to not want to kill myself...yet.

These 60 degree days are pretty nice though- I'll be cleaning more leaves this week too- and gutters, what fun!

Have fun waiting for nothing!

The 15 day as of now looks like a monkey's buttocks. Looks like a teaser storm in about a week and then more warm. Crap.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Never say never. Still have this month and the next 2 months. We had 2 or 3 events on the north shore of the island already. And 1 small one on the south shore. Keep your fingures crossed.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I was taunting mother nature like the French knights in Monty Python's Holy Grail. Farting in her general direction.

I got 2 runs in so far- I'm a little more north than south on the island.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnboy11;481058 said:


> I was taunting mother nature like the French knights in Monty Python's Holy Grail. Farting in her general direction.
> 
> I got 2 runs in so far- I'm a little more north than south on the island.


LOL i got you. Ya i think we had 2 or 3 i dont remember


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

lawnboy11;481058 said:


> I was taunting mother nature like the French knights in Monty Python's Holy Grail. Farting in her general direction.
> 
> I got 2 runs in so far- I'm a little more north than south on the island.


LOL.....thats great! Yeah i had about 3-4 events, mostly salt! One plow run on the 16th!, Just enough to drop the blades! Atleast this week will give me the chance to finish my leaf clean-ups! Hope for snow, suppose to get cold next week!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

lawnboy11;481058 said:


> I was taunting mother nature like the French knights in Monty Python's Holy Grail. Farting in her general direction.
> 
> I got 2 runs in so far- I'm a little more north than south on the island.


LOL.....thats great! Yeah i had about 3-4 events, mostly salt! One plow run on Dec 16th!, Just enough to drop the blades! At least this week will give me the chance to finish my leaf clean-ups! Hope for snow, suppose to get cold next week!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

anybody feeling lucky for tomorow night payup


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Says that were are in for a strom. Possibly 3-6 but who knows.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanted to wait before i posted on this storm........but w/e! Get ready its coming! payup:bluebounc


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

i hope so since my cash flow is getting low


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Twc has 5-8 for my area 2morrow night!  about time we got somthing to plow!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm... I'd like to see the 12'er that they say is possible....


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I wont even get excited about anything yet


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*i'm ready*

I spent all day today prepping my 2 trucks and all of the other equipment.Now i have a soar back....


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll get ready sunday. hopefully for a reason this time. LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

now its been jinx...be prepared for the rain:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ya i have the biggest feeling of screwelness... WE NEED SNOW... ive had a few and it makes me crazy thinking bout tmrw nite oh and i guess hanging out with 11 people on the crew drinking ddoesnt help. we need payup


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I think this time we may get lucky with some snow they talking about it every where


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

im wiring up my new spreader right now... keep getting different stories though. I hear one station say 1-3 next says total storm is 3-6" then I hear tuesday is gonna throw some more snow in.... as long as it snows Im happy


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

see all you guys bashed me when i mentiond the 13th and 16th about 8 days ago and they just came together and are making it in one drop. i love bein rite. lol lets hope for a nice push and no accidents good luck everyonepurpleboupayup:redbouncepayup


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yea stay safe out there everyone and make lots of payuppayup


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I am ready for tomorrow, but not getting my hopes up for anything significant. These past two years have been a huge letdown, but maybe we will have a few more before the first day of spring. I sure hope so!!! 

Be safe everyone, and keep the coffee flowing.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

everyone around here has all their machines out so who knows maybe we are getting something... accuweather took a bit of a change seems were gonna get a lot more rain before the snow comes... just started to sprinkle here @ 44*... wired up my new spreader, spreader lights, controller etc today.... Im all hooked up and ready to go but I doubt its coming...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;486199 said:


> Im all hooked up and ready to go but I doubt its coming...


every hour that goes by its getting uglier and uglier. nj sucks


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

Attn: North Jersey contractors. My weather report is looking pretty good for the North and crap for us here in Central NJ. I'm going to head up toward South Bergen County (Rutherford) around 4 a.m. If any of you need assistance in that area, please feel free to call upon me. My information is listed below.

Good luck! Make lots of $$$

Steve


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

not to be negative, but I am feeling a wash out here in Hazlet:angry:


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

I here in Hillsdale (North Bergen County) and it just started to rain a little bit.. Hoping for some big snow and lots of hours of work... Got lots of bills to pay lol.. Jay, Get ready buddy.. here it comes... Who knows they said 4-7 yesterday now they saying 3-5 so who knows... Be safe and make some money..


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

MnM;486287 said:


> not to be negative, but I am feeling a wash out here in Hazlet:angry:


im with you on that one... report keeps getting worse and its still 38* out...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

i hate this state........im done with plowing! It never snows, WHAT A BIG BUST!:realmad: I also hate weathermen!:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1245 and its still raining and it doesnt look like it wants to get cold enuf . maybe next week well get lucky


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

WHAT A BUST!:crying: All we got was a dusting, we were forecast to get 6-8" last night and got NOTHING:realmad::crying: All the forecasters were WAY of on this one!:realmad:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

time for me to move out this **** hole state specialy with the toll hike coming our way 


i will enjoy telling my kids stories about how it used to snow in NJ


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't understand how these jackass weathermen can have a heavy snow warning calling for 4-7 right through the uhhh...rainstorm...and we get nothing! Now I know mother nature is mother nature but to say 4-7 until the end... Do they know the headaches they cause DOT, Highway Departs, Municiples, Us, etc and what we have to do to get ready for a 4-7 deal to only have it rain. The 1000's of salt trucks that get loaded up and now need to be emptied...All because of...use your imagination !!


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*I can't believe it. this suck's*

All of the tv radio & internet sites were reporting Heavy snow,Snow warnings spreading major panic ang getting all of our hopes up.How can they be so wrong? a- holes


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Isn' it also funny how these weathergirls never seem to say "we screwed up" the day after the storm that they forecasted totally wrong.What a joke of a job they have.I agree this state sucks for getting any snow.I dont even know what I was thinking when I spent $3G's on a new plow. I have not used it yet in a year and a half. We cant even get an inch so I can take my little man sley riding.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;485931 said:


> see all you guys bashed me when i mentiond the 13th and 16th about 8 days ago and they just came together and are making it in one drop. i love bein rite. lol lets hope for a nice push and no accidents good luck everyonepurpleboupayup


*No more talkie!
I am a firm believer that YOU scared it away*

Jason


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree. Way too much chatter about this one. And I loved it men iceyman said he loves being right. Even if you were which you were NOT, who cares, do you get off about being right?? save that part next time


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i guess i was appointed ZEUS the god of weather for the NJ ice/ rain thread. thanks guys. what the hell is this thread for if we cant talk bout the weather in the weather forum. ohh and i dont care about being rite or wrong i just want some snow, but anytime it rains you can blame it on me.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

My biggest complaint is that the NWS kept the heavy snow weather advisory up all night then it suddenly disappeared. I was watching it snow till about 11PM up in sussex county with a call for 4-10. The radar at that time said otherwise. I go to sleep for a few hours and by 3 there was no more weather advisory. Not even the usual cancellation notice. So I go to my commercials to find nothing good. A little salt that was about it. Then I head up the local mountain where I have 25 accounts, one of which is an elderly lady that pays me just to come check on her drive. I get to the top which is 4-500 feet higher than the rest of the town. I find anywhere from 1"-5". Weird thing was that one drive would have 5" and the neighbor 100ft away would only have 1.5". I dont blame the weather man cause they couldnt tell which way it was gonna go, and Id rather have them predict something over saying nothing and waking up to 4" unprepared. The NWS dragged their feet on this one though, but at the end of the day these issues are all part of the job. Oh well better luck next time.


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

I do blame the weatherwomen. I wish that i could be one of them and get paid over 100K a year to say.. "Gee it might snow tonight, might. And then tomorrow there is a 40% chance of the sun coming out and a slight possibility of some precipitationl. Not sure if it will be rain or snow though".


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;486846 said:


> i guess i was appointed ZEUS the god of weather for the NJ ice/ rain thread. thanks guys. what the hell is this thread for if we cant talk bout the weather in the weather forum. ohh and i dont care about being rite or wrong i just want some snow, but anytime it rains you can blame it on me.


Hey ZEUS,

Im just playing with ya, this thread is for talking about the weather or lack thereof.
BTW if it rains I will be sure to blame you again!

Jason


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if it makes you happy then be my guestxysport hey did you look out the window its actually snowing here. maybe the 4-7 will come tonite as a surprise. or were turning to  to ease are minds.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;487334 said:


> if it makes you happy then be my guestxysport hey did you look out the window its actually snowing here. maybe the 4-7 will come tonite as a surprise. or were turning to  to ease are minds.


Blaming you won't make me happy, Snow might...
We will probably get the 4-7 at the end of the week cause now they are calling for mostly rain. We do have some arctic air pushing in over the weekend so let's hope that this will set the stage for more snow in the future.

Jason


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

11:15pm on Monday night and we have a slight dusting here in Howell Twp- never thought I'd be so happy to see flurries......


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

KelleyZP;487439 said:


> 11:15pm on Monday night and we have a slight dusting here in Howell Twp- never thought I'd be so happy to see flurries......


i just got in from the bar trying to erase my bad mood from not sleeping at all last night as I kept checking for snow.. was actually snowing pretty hard out but the ground is still way too warm and too much water on the ground for anything to have really stuck


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;486846 said:


> i guess i was appointed ZEUS the god of weather for the NJ ice/ rain thread. thanks guys. what the hell is this thread for if we cant talk bout the weather in the weather forum. ohh and i dont care about being rite or wrong i just want some snow, but anytime it rains you can blame it on me.


You did not jinx anything, what jinx it was the poor weather forcast! This is one of the biggest bust i think since the 2001 storm! :realmad: Iceyman i like ur input on things, i hope you stick around to post on nj rain/sleet thread!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks tls. i am almost positive we will have plowable snow before the end of january. if not i might have to move to canadatymusic


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

north jersey might get lucky tonite... weather advisory saying its gonna rain then snow but maybe thell be wrong...


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

yea when they predict snow it rains and we all know they are usually wrong- so maybe this "icy rain" will be snow..... hopefully


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

the only time i will be away...tonight is ok...but it better not snow on saturday!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

600rrpilot;489961 said:


> the only time i will be away...tonight is ok...but it better not snow on saturday!


Thats what the forecast is right now lol. Saturday night light snow for northern NJ. Looks like on the map its going to be all snow for all of Jersey, even you guys in the southern most points. :bluebounc


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

light snow is fine by me i'll have someone go salt for me. no biggie.


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*The weather service wrong???????*



iceyman;489946 said:


> north jersey might get lucky tonite... weather advisory saying its gonna rain then snow but maybe thell be wrong...


Nahhhhhhhhhhh! Never


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yep heard the same thing but we all know its good ol NJ so rain only :crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

snowing here . only need like 6 more hours but that rain line is creeping


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

was snowing like crazy in edison, got home and its just rain here nothing even coated the grass...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;490333 said:


> was snowing like crazy in edison, got home and its just rain here nothing even coated the grass...


my biggest account is in edison. LET IT SNOWWW


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

I just put the blade on.We have about an inch on blacktop now in Warren.Just talked to my Mom in Edison about 45 min ago and she said it was starting the come down in big flakes there.Hopfully we can beat the rain


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

definetly... on their weather advisory they said possible 1 to 3. im in englishtown and it just switched to rain even though its gotten colder since it started snowing . i dont understand it.


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

we got 2" here in west milford, but than again it snows in west milford and not in most of nj heh... It's supposed to turn into rain after 12am anyhow, so we'll see how it turns out by 4am to go out or not...


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

I was gonna go check my one big lot in Pine Brook and try to squeeze in a push if possible.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

f350dieselemt;486925 said:


> I do blame the weatherwomen. I wish that i could be one of them and get paid over 100K a year to say.. "Gee it might snow tonight, might. And then tomorrow there is a 40% chance of the sun coming out and a slight possibility of some precipitationl. Not sure if it will be rain or snow though".


I agree. Where in the world can you clock 6 figures to give vague, ambiguous and often dead wrong information? I'm a Paramedic full time. Can you imagine me looming over your sick mother? "_Well, it can be her diabetes, or she could be having a stroke, then again, there's a slight chance she might have overdosed on her pain meds or got into the grandson's heroin. There's a partial chance she can make it out of this, but we'll see in the morning... But right now, let's go back to the studio for more about how George Bush has ruined this country. Back to you Bob!_"

:angry:

Sorry. Had to vent.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

Just in case the Snow gods smiled upon North Jersey, I put my blade on before coming into work tonight. There was some heavy flakeage going on and even some accumulation on some streets in the Clifton area. I figured I might go out and do some residentials in the a.m. when I get outta here.

01:00 - Just had a midnight snack at the Hot Grill in Clifton. Gazed across the street to the park with the sloping hill that my dad used to take me sleigh riding on back in the 70's when there used to be a phenomena known as SNOW; a hybrid product of H20 and ambient temperatures less than 32 degrees Fahrenheit. The flakeage I saw earlier has now turned into... you guessed it -- rain.

Perhaps I'll take my 1 1/2 year old to the same hill and slide down the mud on our bellies. After all, she's entitled to childhood memories with her daddy too. :crying::crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yep i watched as those same big flakes came and gone aross my shops window. o well another rain storm in the books. hey anybody figure out how to make money in the rain maybe saturday could bring sumthing.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;490816 said:


> yep i watched as those same big flakes came and gone aross my shops window. o well another rain storm in the books. hey anybody figure out how to make money in the rain maybe saturday could bring sumthing.


rubbing cutting edges, we can squeegee the roads during floods...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

all rain here in edison....a slight dusting before the pouring rains set in!:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

svelasquez;490802 said:


> Just in case the Snow gods smiled upon North Jersey, I put my blade on before coming into work tonight. There was some heavy flakeage going on and even some accumulation on some streets in the Clifton area. I figured I might go out and do some residentials in the a.m. when I get outta here.
> 
> 01:00 - Just had a midnight snack at the Hot Grill in Clifton. Gazed across the street to the park with the sloping hill that my dad used to take me sleigh riding on back in the 70's when there used to be a phenomena known as SNOW; a hybrid product of H20 and ambient temperatures less than 32 degrees Fahrenheit. The flakeage I saw earlier has now turned into... you guessed it -- rain.
> 
> Perhaps I'll take my 1 1/2 year old to the same hill and slide down the mud on our bellies. After all, she's entitled to childhood memories with her daddy too. :crying::crying:


hahahahaha........your by far one of the best story tellers on this site....im glad we have you in the NJ rain/ice thread!


----------



## ehalaby (Nov 26, 2005)

After 20yrs plowing and the loss of my big commercial acct's this year and no driver I decided to pack it in. Looks like it was a good choice thus far. LOL...I would have been mad as hell if I paid for the ins. and repairs to the truck and plow for the winter and have this crap happen. I feel all your pain as I have been there and done that. Countless hrs. llooking out the window, driving in search of the elusive flake and then almost in tears when it snowed 2' and wondered what to do. LOL....May get back into it next year but can't say I miss the thrill anymore. Countless hrs under the truck in the snow to fix this or that. Good luck to all you guys. BTW have a couple trucks that need work and a few blades and spreaders. They are only ornaments now. LOL....Keep the sence of humor as it is the only way.....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ehalaby;490986 said:


> BTW have a couple trucks that need work and a few blades and spreaders. They are only ornaments now. LOL....Keep the sence of humor as it is the only way.....


have any spreaders for sale


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

icyman what do u plow in edison? I live up here so i will keep you updated on whats going on!


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

tls22;491087 said:


> icyman what do u plow in edison? I live up here so i will keep you updated on whats going on!


I just sent you a pm.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;491087 said:


> icyman what do u plow in edison? I live up here so i will keep you updated on whats going on!


we plow a couple lots in raritan center and two more a little north. one is in piscataway so thats the only job needed to be plowed all year. it sucks. im happy we have some work up there because in englishtown its not looking good for snow at all. that 20 minutes makes a big difference in weather.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;491139 said:


> we plow a couple lots in raritan center and two more a little north. one is in piscataway so thats the only job needed to be plowed all year. it sucks. im happy we have some work up there because in englishtown its not looking good for snow at all. that 20 minutes makes a big difference in weather.


Yeah i remeber alot of storms when you wentsouth of the Driscoll Bridge there was nothing! Although sometimes momouth county gets slamed pretty good, rite around the holmdel area! Well lets hope for snow, sure is going to be very cold!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

thats it I cant take it anymore... Accuweather for the past few days looked like we were gonna have some snow and mess a bunch of times in the next 15days including 1-2inches tomorrow... I just look now and all of a sudden its all sunny and 2 days of flurries.... im moving to another state


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just join mne and stop looking at accuweather. they always predict snow about 9 days away and thdy are never close to their prediction. absolute bull crap


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

svelasquez;490802 said:


> Just in case the Snow gods smiled upon North Jersey, I put my blade on before coming into work tonight. There was some heavy flakeage going on and even some accumulation on some streets in the Clifton area. I figured I might go out and do some residentials in the a.m. when I get outta here.
> 
> 01:00 - Just had a midnight snack at the Hot Grill in Clifton. Gazed across the street to the park with the sloping hill that my dad used to take me sleigh riding on back in the 70's when there used to be a phenomena known as SNOW; a hybrid product of H20 and ambient temperatures less than 32 degrees Fahrenheit. The flakeage I saw earlier has now turned into... you guessed it -- rain.
> 
> Perhaps I'll take my 1 1/2 year old to the same hill and slide down the mud on our bellies. After all, she's entitled to childhood memories with her daddy too. :crying::crying:


Hah, i was just in Hot Grill Today! That place is awesome huh? I'm a few towns over in rutherford.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well north carolina is getting 1-3 today and we have yet to see an inch. this is crap


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;492188 said:


> well north carolina is getting 1-3 today and we have yet to see an inch. this is crap


damn right. I decided im not going to care anymore. I started tearing apart my old closed off garage today to start making it into a bedroom. My truck bed is filled with all ceiling panels, wall panels I ripped off, aluminum crap. This way if it snows Im screwed because I cant put the salter on or salt in the back of my truck.... ive been constantly ready for snow so now i figure if im not wheres near ready well be good


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

Petr51488;492177 said:


> Hah, i was just in Hot Grill Today! That place is awesome huh? I'm a few towns over in rutherford.


Ya don't say! I was born and raised in Ruth. Folks still live on Mt. Way @ E. Passaic Ave. And yes, the Hot Grill and Rutts Hut are two of the greatest, and historic, places to go clog an artery! I see you're 19 according to your profile. Enjoy the food while you can. I'm getting very close to 40 and have huge guilt trips whenever I break down and go there!

If you ever need backup in S. Bergen county, take my contact info. below. I'll come up!


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

tls22;490967 said:


> hahahahaha........your by far one of the best story tellers on this site....im glad we have you in the NJ rain/ice thread!


Thank you so much. I appreciate your kind words. Enjoy the frigid weekend. I wish we had tomorrow's temps with yesterday's rain!!! It would be raining green payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

svelasquez;492624 said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate your kind words. Enjoy the frigid weekend. I wish we had tomorrow's temps with yesterday's rain!!! It would be raining green payup


haha.....yes this artic air is going to go great with my bare ground!:crying:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

svelasquez;492622 said:


> Ya don't say! I was born and raised in Ruth. Folks still live on Mt. Way @ E. Passaic Ave. And yes, the Hot Grill and Rutts Hut are two of the greatest, and historic, places to go clog an artery! I see you're 19 according to your profile. Enjoy the food while you can. I'm getting very close to 40 and have huge guilt trips whenever I break down and go there!
> 
> If you ever need backup in S. Bergen county, take my contact info. below. I'll come up!


Ahhh,

Rutts Hut - 4 Wellers and some Gravy Fries w/ a large Birch Beer Yummy!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well accucrap has snow in the 10 day forecast... what is new.... says some snow and rain mixed in the next couple of dayss.... would do almost anything for a snow day...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

iceyman;493933 said:


> well accucrap has snow in the 10 day forecast... what is new.... says some snow and rain mixed in the next couple of dayss.... would do almost anything for a snow day...


haha

you still have hopes ? see the weather ? snow and rain when it hits 40 deg and dry when its in the 20`s for the past two days

only in NJ :crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just got my wings installed today... woohoo now i can go back to waiting for the summer to come to make payup


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

*snow??? i think not*

Why is it that it has snowed everywhere but here? (inclunding the carolinas) Im fed up with these weathermen who "predict" snow - and lone behold we get 2" of rain.. this sucks.....the wallets starting to feel this lack of snow..... sorry- just had to vent :yow!:


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry meant to post this in the above post-- notice where the green spot is in NJ--- figures http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snow_mod...0801/nsm_depth_2008012205_Eastern_Coastal.jpg


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats hilarious... everyhwere except central jerzee...my credit card statement is hurting...im really thinking bout subbing in new york next year and just driving to the snow...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel bad for you guys in central and south Jersey. You always get jipped. Ill push some snow down to you guys. Im in Sussex county and we have gone out three mornings this past week barely enough to plow though only two inches at the most on either of the two events. Two pushes and three salt apps. all together. Im not complaining but we need to get something greater than 6 inches. This arctic air is keeping the last inch or two on the grass. O and what the heck was that forecast today? Accuweather was right on some snow little or no accumulation but weather channel.... o man 1-3 inches!!! We had moderate snow for an hour and a half but was not sticking because the temp was at 35 which they were wrong about also. They still said 1-3 and snow for this afternoon after that small band moved through. I was cursing up a storm. We only got a dusting on the grass, pavement was wet. They cant even predict a couple of hours in advance anymore!!! Thats my take on todays forecast Mike 

P.S. I feel better now that I got that out lmao


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;495095 said:


> thats hilarious... everyhwere except central jerzee...my credit card statement is hurting...im really thinking bout subbing in new york next year and just driving to the snow...


im already thinking about doing that this year


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

well i leave this afternoon to head back to school in PA and they have at least had a couple inches so im hoping ill catch the next storm---- with my luck it will prob snow here instead


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont thnk you gota worry bout that....:realmad:


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't remember the seeing such bad snow fall amount like we have had the last 3 years. It really sucks. What makes it worse is it seems that most guys are above their normal amounts of snow fall.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*This Bull Sh*****t*

This is really getting to me no snow. Ever one else is getting snow but NJ The bills just keep coming if the snow would just come as fast as the bills do we would be in good shape. I think we are not going to get any snow this year I don't no what do you guys think It looks like its going to warm in the next few weeks to come. Last year was no F***ing good and this year I think its the same. All I ask for is just one good event no ice no rain just SNOW!!!! I am just venting so shine some light on it guys what do you think ?????

GOD HELP US HEAR IN NJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well this is typical jerzee, having a big white thing all around except it has to say LIGHT SNOW. great another dusting for me to roll around in.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;495726 said:


> well this is typical jerzee, having a big white thing all around except it has to say LIGHT SNOW. great another dusting for me to roll around in.


Yeah looks like the shore might do pretty well, middlesex-north looks like a dusting-inch! I hope that will change, but it prob will not! This state sucks a$$!:realmad:


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

be prepared for rain or nothing...:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i am nominating this thread as the most depressing thread on this site


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

iceyman;495848 said:


> i am nominating this thread as the most depressing thread on this site


agree ..............


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;495848 said:


> i am nominating this thread as the most depressing thread on this site


very true....i strongly agree


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

idk anymore guys...next 15days temps are way up and a lot more rain coming...i want to get a plow for my jeep tomorrow to add another truck to the fleet but I dont even think its worth it. I think its either never going to snow or were gonna get hammered at the end of feburary but personally I think the first choice is what is going to happen


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im in the same boat as you, i have the oppurtunity if it ever snowed to make some decent money but i cant justify buying another plow when we havent seen an inch in my hometown,. this blows. the forecast is looking very bad. how much snow did hazlet get last year. ??


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;495976 said:


> im in the same boat as you, i have the oppurtunity if it ever snowed to make some decent money but i cant justify buying another plow when we havent seen an inch in my hometown,. this blows. the forecast is looking very bad. how much snow did hazlet get last year. ??


thats the same thing, i got work for the jeep IF it snows... Hazlet hasnt had anything, I think way back in the beginning of december end of novemeber whenever the first snow was I think we had a dusting to an inch if that... Roads were icy has hell last night but not enough to justify salting last night since the temps would be high today


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

do you know how much u got for the 06 07 season??


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;496019 said:


> do you know how much u got for the 06 07 season??


i dont remember off the top of my head, I want to say we had I think 3 maybe 4 plowable events...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tru.. hey for your info there is a snowdogg dealer down the street from me and they give 90days no money down no interest. im so tempted to do it but if we dont get snow i will be screwed.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;496034 said:


> tru.. hey for your info there is a snowdogg dealer down the street from me and they give 90days no money down no interest. im so tempted to do it but if we dont get snow i will be screwed.


Yeah someone told me about that, i thought it was railroad salvage but was told it was up the street.... i found an awesome deal on a 7' meyers for the jeep but sure enough i take the ride out there and the thing is destroyed and the guy worded the add perfectly deceivingly long story short turned that down. Then I found a place in PA that sells restored plows that look brand new for half the price as new. Also got a really good deal on a new curtis but if anything I want the cheapest which is so far the place in PA, but even still its a big loss if it doesnt get used


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

snow problem;495546 said:


> I can't remember the seeing such bad snow fall amount like we have had the last 3 years. It really sucks. What makes it worse is it seems that most guys are above their normal amounts of snow fall.


this year blows and last wanst anything to talk about but the 2 seasons before that i remmeber were good...at least decent to most...at least there was work, not like this season, i work for a town and we have only been out sanding 3 times and only 1time was for overtime


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey you guys in the south might get something today. According to the radar. Let us boys in the north know whats going on down there. Mike


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

what about us in the middle... only supposed to be scattered ... hey if we take a boat out about 15 miles in da ocean its goin to be snowing like crazy payup:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

atantic city is supposed to get up to 3" today. that would give them at least 6" for the year. ohh yea we in central have had NONE.:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;496787 said:


> atantic city is supposed to get up to 3" today. that would give them at least 6" for the year. ohh yea we in central have had NONE.:realmad:


It looks like its intensifying on the radar. It still might turn your way. Where exactly do you live? Mike


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

englishtown, monmouth county basically in the middle of the state.of course most of our contracts are a little north as normally they get snow b4 we do. im hoping it will stick around. mayeb we will get lucky... hahahhahah


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;496814 said:


> englishtown, monmouth county basically in the middle of the state.of course most of our contracts are a little north as normally they get snow b4 we do. im hoping it will stick around. mayeb we will get lucky... hahahhahah


Yea haha. You will get it first. Im just not going to get anything out of this, we did have a snow shower before lol. Hope you can get at least a salt appl. out of this.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea maybe... well wait and see... anybody on here from south jersey/?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;496838 said:


> yea maybe... well wait and see... anybody on here from south jersey/?


Thats why I started posting I wanted someone from south Jersey to give us an update lmao


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;496838 said:


> yea maybe... well wait and see... anybody on here from south jersey/?


It looks like it will be moving into your area very soon. Just look at the radar if your not already. You will see what I mean.:bluebounc


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea i see the light grey making its way over me... yet to see any white falling tho... ill keep the thread updated and maybe it can snow for a good 5 hours or so..


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

snow,snow,snow doing a snow dance lets see if it works!!!!!!!!!!!!xysportpurplebou:redbounceprsport


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

dont see it coming anywhere near us... once again central jersey is out of the picture... face it, its not snowing ever here


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea its moving out to sea now. You guys missed it by just a little this time. Hope you see some soon. At least the boys in the south got in the game, henderson just reported 2.5 inches, with several other ares reporting at least 2 inches by now if not threepayup


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

JeepPlow18;496995 said:


> You guys missed it by just a little this time


this time? try every time


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

DirtyJerzey;497005 said:


> this time? try every time


Yea i guess so. I never really talk to you guys so I dont really know how much you have not had. Im just realizing in the past few days. I never thought that you guys in central Jersey have had nothing so far. Now I know.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

JeepPlow18;497025 said:


> Yea i guess so. I never really talk to you guys so I dont really know how much you have not had. Im just realizing in the past few days. I never thought that you guys in central Jersey have had nothing so far. Now I know.


i wouldnt say nothing, weve had a lot of rain


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Snow in South Jersey Coast. Check this out*

Check this out.I live in Forked River,NJ and we got some light snow with no accumulation here. So I headed down to brant beach on Long Beach Island. They had received approx. 3" of snow. The roads are being plowed as I speak. Now about 3 miles to the northwest of there in barnegat, no snow at all on the ground. Not a dusting. Unbeleivable.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

must be nice to whoevers making money...


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;497358 said:


> must be nice to whoevers making money...


yea lets all move and


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;497451 said:


> yea lets all move and


hahaha i agree--- tuesday night everything changed to ice and ive never seen Howell Twp apply so much salt- prob trying to get rid of it so next years salt amount doesnt decrease- i hate this state


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

uhh ohh all of a sudden were suppposed to get a whole inch tomoroow... yeaaaaaa


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think saturday night will be crap, look at the latest weather models it looks like s/e might do well again! So if you got snow yesterday, look for some 2morrow night! The purpose of this post is to ask any1 if they are interested in have a get together sometime soon! Do to the lack of snow, i think it would be best if we got together for some food and drinks! Mabey even drink away this snowless winter away Anyone have a place in mine let me kno, and let me know who might want to go!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Saturday night will be crap, I look at the latest weather models and it showed s/e might do well again! So if you got snow yesterday, look for some 2morrow night! The purpose of this post is to ask any1 if they are interested in have a get together sometime soon! Do to the lack of snow, i think it would be best if we got together for some food and drinks! Maybe even drink away this snow-less winter  Anyone have a place in mine let me know, and let me know who might want to go!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well i went to bed with a snow advisory and wake up with sunshine.... most of you guys are in north jersey right...


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

tls22;497896 said:


> I think Saturday night will be crap, I look at the latest weather models and it showed s/e might do well again! So if you got snow yesterday, look for some 2morrow night! The purpose of this post is to ask any1 if they are interested in have a get together sometime soon! Do to the lack of snow, i think it would be best if we got together for some food and drinks! Maybe even drink away this snow-less winter  Anyone have a place in mine let me know, and let me know who might want to go!


Sounds like a good idea. Then again, well all lose our license's and then it will snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah im in edison, but maybe we can pick a central location for all!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

im down for someting, obviously it sure isnt snow


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

prizeprop;498016 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Then again, well all lose our license's and then it will snow.


Yea that is most likely going to happen lol. The staties are going to have a field day if we all bring our plow trucks, they are going to see all of them and have a steak out until we are finished. lol Did you factor in the probably 5 percent of us that is not 21 and cant order drinks out in public yet? haha you notice I stated only out in public There is some in North Jersey, but its spread out for the most part. Thats just what I think. Mike


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

i saw feb 5th lets all meet at sandy hook, its gonna be 55* out so we should just go to the beach and get a tan


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

DirtyJerzey;498241 said:


> i saw feb 5th lets all meet at sandy hook, its gonna be 55* out so we should just go to the beach and get a tan


That sounds amazing! I have not been to sandy hook for years now. Last time I went was on my 5th grade field trip (1998):bluebounc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I am in Jackson and would be down for a meet.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

DirtyJerzey;498241 said:


> i saw feb 5th lets all meet at sandy hook, its gonna be 55* out so we should just go to the beach and get a tan


Is the Seagulls nest still there?Man, I remember the days How stupid were we.Different times I guess.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

prizeprop;498439 said:


> Is the Seagulls nest still there?Man, I remember the days How stupid were we.Different times I guess.


still there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

does any1 have any ideas for a place we can meet?:waving:


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

tls22;498928 said:


> does any1 have any ideas for a place we can meet?:waving:


basically really depends on either where the must people are located or either the farthest north and farthest south then meet in the middle, i like the second cause the middle is central jerzee


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;498974 said:


> , i like the second cause the middle is central jerzee


and its the only part of the state that hasnt gotten any snow yet....maybe every1 can do a snow dance here


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

lets make it central jersey then....start throwing some names out guys!:bluebounc


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

where is central NJ ? toms river ?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

i was thinking monmouth county to somerset county...perhaps...or there is a nice place in belmar called kellys if any1 would like to meet there?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

I know a ton of places on monmoth county, what kind of place to we wanna go to and ill throw some ideas out there


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;499208 said:


> I know a ton of places on monmoth county, what kind of place to we wanna go to and ill throw some ideas out there


I mean it can be like a bar/resteraunt kind of thing or w/e ! Let me kno what you guys feel like doing also!:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we got places like damons, longhorns, of course all the applebees, fridays and such. obviously we need a bar and some decent food. hey jeep plow we can order you a drink or two but then u gota leave the truck at home...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;499422 said:


> we got places like damons, longhorns, of course all the applebees, fridays and such. obviously we need a bar and some decent food. hey jeep plow we can order you a drink or two but then u gota leave the truck at home...


Yeah it can be like a place like damons, longhorns, or kellys! Or if you guys want to do the fridays or applebees thing that works also! Start saying how you guys feel!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wheres kellys at


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;499428 said:


> wheres kellys at


Rite before you enter avon.....off to the right before the loop! RT 35 north in neptune! Its a nice place, but that is just one idea! We can go somewhere else!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ohh yea i got you thats sounds good. not to far from parkway either... i think... aftrer we can take a nice polar bear plunge


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;499436 said:


> ohh yea i got you thats sounds good. not to far from parkway either... i think... aftrer we can take a nice polar bear plunge


hahahahah...im sure if we get drunk enough that might be a great idea!:bluebounc


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;499422 said:


> we got places like damons, longhorns, of course all the applebees, fridays and such. obviously we need a bar and some decent food. hey jeep plow we can order you a drink or two but then u gota leave the truck at home...


That is a good idea iceyman!!! :bluebounc Hey only 11 more months lol


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

we can do pete and eldas in neptune, of course all the fridays and chilis are available.... id like to know what just happened to the weather again, it shaped up it was gonna be mostly around freezing except for 2 days and we had 3 days of snow, not its all sun, temps in the mid 40s and rain....


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Boyz! I'd be down with a Kelly's over Friday's or any of that commercial crap! We actually kicked off one of my buddy's bachelor party's at Kelly's. The food is great, the beer is cold and there is plenty of parking for all of our trucks. Has anyone mentioned a date yet? I'd love to start putting some faces with all these posts!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

svelasquez;499779 said:


> Hey Boyz! I'd be down with a Kelly's over Friday's or any of that commercial crap! We actually kicked off one of my buddy's bachelor party's at Kelly's. The food is great, the beer is cold and there is plenty of parking for all of our trucks. Has anyone mentioned a date yet? I'd love to start putting some faces with all these posts!


yeah lets do kellys.....is a weekend better for people or a week day? let me kno! i plan on making this happen in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

*weather forecasts*

I would almost say we are not going to see any more accumulating snow for the year.
I absolutely love accuweather.com 15 day forecast. At any point you go to look at days 3-15 and I guarantee you it always changes.Why would you put out a 15 day forecast when it is not even close to being accurate. Days that it says rain/snow end up to be sunny and vice/versa. Pisses me off when I see snow in the forecast for the 6 and 8th of february and now it is "supposed" to be sunny both days. Friggin idiots.wesport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

den327;500225 said:


> I would almost say we are not going to see any more accumulating snow for the year.
> I absolutely love accuweather.com 15 day forecast. At any point you go to look at days 3-15 and I guarantee you it always changes.Why would you put out a 15 day forecast when it is not even close to being accurate. Days that it says rain/snow end up to be sunny and vice/versa. Pisses me off when I see snow in the forecast for the 6 and 8th of february and now it is "supposed" to be sunny both days. Friggin idiots.wesport


hey go look at the 15 day now, snow for feb 9th and 10th. hhahahahah u cant look past 3 days from now. everyday i look at my truck and plow sitting in the same spot and it makes me wanna run sumone over.prsport well maybe V day is goin to bring the first snow again. well see


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

One of two thing are going to happen....either our rates are going up by a minimum of 25% or I'm gonna have some pretty good deals on plow equipment very soon if this keeps up. Our commercial lots are the only source for any signicant income in the last three years. I have maintained equipment, provided insurance, staked driveways, etc for nothing in terms of 80 (we can't handle more) plus residentials. Everyone else around here has quit plowing and I get new calls every time it is "supposed" to snow saying thier guy quit last season. Someone got to pay if we are going to stay in this business cause the snow charity that I'm running right now is broke.....


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

iceyman;500317 said:


> hey go look at the 15 day now, snow for feb 9th and 10th. hhahahahaht


that didnt last long!!!:crying:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Where is Kelley's?

I'm tied up this weekend but the next one is free. As far as weekday evenings, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im planning on feb 8th for the meet at kelleys...let me kno if that is good?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i would just like to say it once again that we are screwed this year. what a bad time to spend 4K. god damn.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

The worst Dec-Jan ever for me, plows did not hit the ground and it doesnt look good for at least another 10 days. Just have to hope for some late season snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay, where is Kelley's?


Weekday night would be best for me, also..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay so who is on board for a plow site meet at kellys on friday feb 8th? Kellys is located in neptune on rt 35 north, i will have better direction if we def do this!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

ahhh, can't do the 8th. Gonna be real busy on a job in Northern Jersey. Working 12 days from that thirsday till sunday. 

Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have used my Western 5 times in two years. I really think I am getting rid of it after the season is over. Try to recoup some money for it and move on to something better. 

Anyway, can someone post directions to Kelley's for next Friday night? I was headed down to Bayville next Friday anyway and would gladly stop off and have a few beers with other guys not using their equipment this year. I would need directions from GSP south... Thanks and look forward to meeting guys from here.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*I Cant Take It*

This Sucks This Sucks This Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All It Does Is Rain Why Us I Cant Take It Anymore Iam Going To Go Crazy God Plese Snow Plese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like feb 10th is our only hope to look forward to. today is 35* with a feel of 27* and its pouring buckets.....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;504617 said:


> looks like feb 10th is our only hope to look forward to. today is 35* with a feel of 27* and its pouring buckets.....


Check again they just changed it to all rain for the next two weeks with temps in the 40's and 50's:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hahahaahhhaa it figures. were not going to get one storm all year. look for alot of equipment to be sold this spring and summer. good deals on the way...nj blows


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

For the last two years it has snowed on the day before or the day of the Landscape Expo at the Meadowlands Expo Center. Maybe I can miss it again

Jason


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Fug hedda bout this. I am so D O N E.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

yea Im giving up on the snow this year. I got a nice construction project going on that should keep me busy until the middle of march and then its time to get the irrigation trucks ready. I am not giving up on the snow forever but if this keeps up Im not sure it will ever snow around here. can you say global warming.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

when is / was the expo at medowlands


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I think it's February 27


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody do any salting on Jan 22 in central NJ


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tjlands;507278 said:


> Anybody do any salting on Jan 22 in central NJ


You must be talking about that 1-3 inch snowfall that southern Jersey got. Im in the north so we didnt get a thing. Has anyone looked at the forecast lately? Finally its getting colder again on sunday and monday. Now lets see if we can get some snow while the temps are in our favor:bluebounc


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WATCH OUT FOR THE HEAVY T STORMS PREDICTED tomorrow. wait isnt it feb 5th. t storms.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;508275 said:


> WATCH OUT FOR THE HEAVY T STORMS PREDICTED tomorrow. wait isnt it feb 5th. t storms.


Dont worry iceyman, the temps will be falling this weekend. Until them we will have to count the rain drops and listen to thunder lol


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

JeepPlow18;507900 said:


> You must be talking about that 1-3 inch snowfall that southern Jersey got. Im in the north so we didnt get a thing. Has anyone looked at the forecast lately? Finally its getting colder again on sunday and monday. Now lets see if we can get some snow while the temps are in our favor:bluebounc


Nope the 22, someone is claiming a Slip and fall in Freehold on the 22nd. We did 
some salting on the 23rd not the 22nd. I was wondering if anyone in that area did anything on that day. Tuesday the 22 of Jan.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

iceyman;508275 said:


> WATCH OUT FOR THE HEAVY T STORMS PREDICTED tomorrow. wait isnt it feb 5th. t storms.


:crying: This weather is SO messed up it isn't even funny! :crying:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JeepPlow18;508452 said:


> Dont worry iceyman, the temps will be falling this weekend. Until them we will have to count the rain drops and listen to thunder lol


Of course with our luck (or mine at least) it'll get real cold then no sotrms will come our way! :realmad::crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

mkwl;508494 said:


> Of course with our luck (or mine at least) it'll get real cold then no sotrms will come our way! :realmad::crying:


Its funny that you say that because the coldest days over the next week its going to be sunny, that seems like its always the case. Thats New Jerseys luck for you


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

HEY JEEP PLOW dont you have more snow than last year already.?/?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;508536 said:


> HEY JEEP PLOW dont you have more snow than last year already.?/?


Yes but it seems like it hit that amount and has stopped for the past month


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

So since we cant talk about the snow lets talk about the thunderstorms that we got yesterday and today:bluebounc did anyone lose power for a few seconds yesterday morning? Just an hour ago Mt. Holly issued a sever thunderstorm warning for Sussex county and we are getting the storm just now.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

What's up with Kelly's, I spent 18 weeks at Sea Girt, and spent a lot of time there.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeep Man, what do you use for your inch totals? just wondering because I'm ten minutes from you and have ten inches (barely) this year. We had one REAL plowable event and two events 1-2 inches depending on the site. THank god for salt or we'd be in the hole this year. last year we had WAY more snow, your sig says less last year to date? just wondering, not busting balls...............


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

demetrios007;510902 said:


> Jeep Man, what do you use for your inch totals? just wondering because I'm ten minutes from you and have ten inches (barely) this year. We had one REAL plowable event and two events 1-2 inches depending on the site. THank god for salt or we'd be in the hole this year. last year we had WAY more snow, your sig says less last year to date? just wondering, not busting balls...............


I measure it myself with my ruler. This is all the snow that falls ( has to at least accumulate on the grass), I know in November the first three inches was on the grass and cars and the pavement was wet, didnt even salt. Also ten minutes south is a lot and that sounds about right you only having about 10 inches this year so far. Every time I get an inch or two here, then I drive to rockaway mall down 15 and then all of a sudden in jefferson its like there was only rain, all wet and no sign of snow and thats about ten mins down 15. Hope this explains it Mike


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this winter blows........ 30s next week then 50 for a day of rain then back to 30s.... why is this happening


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;511977 said:


> this winter blows........ 30s next week then 50 for a day of rain then back to 30s.... why is this happening


I know I dont have it the worst in the state but the only thing that saved me this year so far is the more accounts I took on and the fact that I have layed down probably a dozen salt apps. That is the only thing thats keeping me afloat right now. I hope you guys in the central part of the state get in on something soon. Mike


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

This was insane weather Saturday night. I was coming home from the Devils/carolina game and all of the sudden it starts pouring rain. I look at the temp and it was 33/34. I knew this was going to be problems when I got home. Anyways I was approaching home and it starts to mix with snow and rain, really heavy and the temp drops to 33/32. Then the unthinkable happens it starts to thunder and lightning really loud, im not just talking thunder snow loud im talking summer T-storm loud!!! So basically it was raining, thundering and snowing at the same time, even freezing rain and sleet if you want to go that far. Then temps razed a little and melted it for the most part and you guessed it, it froze over and now im going out to salt. And on top of that we had freezing fog!!! I dont even want to talk about the roads Who else up north got this mess? Mike

P.S. almost forgot the devils took that puck and rammed it down Carolinas throat, Devils won 6-1!!!!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Another snow squall just moved through quick half an inch in 20 mins. Huge wet flakes, to bad I threw so much salt down earlier because of the ice this morning, just melted on contact. Could have thrown another application down. That and its 33/34 degrees.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

43 degrees and nothing today. Less than 2" to date. 1/2" the most at one time. 
Plows still have not hit the pavement.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;512539 said:


> This was insane weather Saturday night. I was coming home from the Devils/carolina game and all of the sudden it starts pouring rain. I look at the temp and it was 33/34. I knew this was going to be problems when I got home. Anyways I was approaching home and it starts to mix with snow and rain, really heavy and the temp drops to 33/32. Then the unthinkable happens it starts to thunder and lightning really loud, im not just talking thunder snow loud im talking summer T-storm loud!!! So basically it was raining, thundering and snowing at the same time, even freezing rain and sleet if you want to go that far. Then temps razed a little and melted it for the most part and you guessed it, it froze over and now im going out to salt. And on top of that we had freezing fog!!! I dont even want to talk about the roads Who else up north got this mess? Mike
> 
> P.S. almost forgot the devils took that puck and rammed it down Carolinas throat, Devils won 6-1!!!!


Yeah i came back from a night of drinking, and notice in my drunken state it was snow/rain thunder! It was pretty cool to watch, my boss who i salt for did not call me! So i guess it was not that bad, plus i would have had to say no do to my condition! I did notice the county dump alot of salt on amboy ave this morning, so i guess it did ice up!ussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;512718 said:


> I did notice the county dump alot of salt on amboy ave this morning, so i guess it did ice up!ussmileyflag


they have to get rid of a good amount of it to get the same stock next year... weve had only one night that we needeed salt and theve salted at least 5 or 6 times,,,


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;512737 said:


> they have to get rid of a good amount of it to get the same stock next year... weve had only one night that we needeed salt and theve salted at least 5 or 6 times,,,


Yeah ur def rite, the road is white! I just want this winter to end, lets get back to cutting grass!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea haha. DOT was going up and down on one of the major roads here and dumping it like there was a major ice storm lmao. The roads were a mess (1/2 inch of salt)


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;512745 said:


> Yeah ur def rite, the road is white! I just want this winter to end, lets get back to cutting grass!


yep lets get that 70* back so you can cut lawns and i can sell ice cream...


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

yesterday morning all the town/county trucks were loaded up with salt or and it only flurried for an hour or two, they salted anyway, got up to forties here. Last night rained and Tstorms in FEBRUARY  I at least got to salt my 2 church accounts this morning for sunday service, and its gonna be below freezing til tuesday. thank god for salt, or I'd be in the red this year. this sucks! I get more to salt than to plow, but few accounts want it.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*dam nyc gets nothing*

dam wish i had atlease what ur getting bud i am about to sell my truck so be lucky ur getting what u have lol good luck and happy plowing:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its getting cold out there... had a nice snow shower....what a damn tease...:realmad:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I just got in from putting some salt down myself at two office accounts. I tell you, last year I made sure I had enough salt for the whole season. This year, I am buying it before the storms so I am not stuck with 15+ bags in the spring. 

I am almost 100% positive I am selling my plow after this season. I know if I sell it, there may be some serious storms, but with 70* last week, the possibility of snow is less likely. I have the plow on my quad, so maybe I will just go out and do some driveways next year. Or work for a landscaper and use their truck.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

tls22;512718 said:


> Yeah i came back from a night of drinking, and notice in my drunken state it was snow/rain thunder! It was pretty cool to watch, my boss who i salt for did not call me! So i guess it was not that bad, plus i would have had to say no do to my condition! I did notice the county dump alot of salt on amboy ave this morning, so i guess it did ice up!ussmileyflag


amboy ave in what town>???


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Edison....near king George post rd......


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

tls22;513388 said:


> Edison....near king George post rd......


oh ok...cuz i live in cliffwood beach/keyport and we have a amboy rd which is also a county rdussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey fatboy ever go to the keyport firemans fair


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

who else is possibly getting 1-3 inches and ice tomorrow and tomorrow night? Just wondering because its going to far north again and barely clipping northern NJ. They are calling for it to turn from freezing rain to plain rain wednesday morning at 8 or so. Hey as long as I get a push in let in rainpayup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

theyre callin for light fluury or wintry mix for central jerze. what a sham..:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;513923 said:


> theyre callin for light fluury or wintry mix for central jerze. what a sham..:realmad:


It could still turn. At least you might get to salt or even plow, I dont know what your trigger is one inch?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ya the one big lot i do has a one lousy inch trigger but we havent hit that yet.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;513986 said:


> ya the one big lot i do has a one lousy inch trigger but we havent hit that yet.


Thats good. We just need the snow now. Mine could be as low as 1/2 inch trigger, the owners have money and they told be to either scrap or salt it to the pavement and just bill me. Thats what I like about them. I have three commercial properties with thempayup


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;513913 said:


> who else is possibly getting 1-3 inches and ice tomorrow and tomorrow night? Just wondering because its going to far north again and barely clipping northern NJ. They are calling for it to turn from freezing rain to plain rain wednesday morning at 8 or so. Hey as long as I get a push in let in rainpayup


ME ME ME ME ! I hope it's enough for the neighbors to call me and tell me to fire up the snow blower , although I'm not counting on it. :redbounce I'm getting snow-less fever over here :angry:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lil' Danny;514121 said:


> ME ME ME ME ! I hope it's enough for the neighbors to call me and tell me to fire up the snow blower , although I'm not counting on it. :redbounce I'm getting snow-less fever over here :angry:


Yea the funny thing is that they have it snowing moderately from 3PM to 8PM on the hourly forecast and they say only 1-3 inches total before changing over to freezing rain. I find that hard to believe, I think they are just covering there asses on this one. Just over the state line into orange county NY 3-6. Guess we are going to have to wait until tomorrow afternoon:bluebounc


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

iceyman;513725 said:


> hey fatboy ever go to the keyport firemans fair


yup all the time...i live less than2 min from there and my dad and uncles are firemen,and alotof the guys i work with are too


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i run the soft serve stand at the fair the last 4 years... those are good people...ussmileyflag


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;514443 said:


> Yea the funny thing is that they have it snowing moderately from 3PM to 8PM on the hourly forecast and they say only 1-3 inches total before changing over to freezing rain. I find that hard to believe, I think they are just covering there asses on this one. Just over the state line into orange county NY 3-6. Guess we are going to have to wait until tomorrow afternoon:bluebounc


NOAA says 2-4 of snow and sleet and then .2 to .4 coating of ice , and then changing to all rain. What a mess !



iceyman;514491 said:


> i run the soft serve stand at the fair the last 4 years... those are good people...ussmileyflag


Iceyman , when I come down this summer for the Truck Show , can I stop for some Ice Cream ?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea I heard before I went to bed last night but now the forecast is 3-5 inches with 1/2 inch of ice, then rain. None the less its going to be a slush bowl


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just hooked the plow up and im really glad that I color coded the pins First time in almost a month that it has been on the truck lol. Its crazy cold out 21!!! Thats nothing it went down to 4 degrees on monday morning. Just wondering who else got even colder then me.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't get it, I wil be plowing rain.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

snow problem;514676 said:


> I don't get it, I wil be plowing rain.


Really? Im sure you being in the north here you will at least get a couple of inches, where are you in northern Jersey? Yes it is supposed to change to rain around sunrise but will get a push or two in before the change over.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ther sayin anywhere form 1 to 4 for edison....even if it rains aftger its supposed to ice and thaty will cause a mess.... hopefully we get a push in.... we need it real bad..:redbounce


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;514782 said:


> ther sayin anywhere form 1 to 4 for edison....even if it rains aftger its supposed to ice and thaty will cause a mess.... hopefully we get a push in.... we need it real bad..:redbounce


Thats what I say but I really hope you get to plow iceyman. You need it a lot more then me. Let us know how it goes. Im still waiting only have a half an inch on the ground so far will go out when its over an inch. Looks like a heavy band on snow is coming and its already starting to heavier. Only saw very light and fine snow this morning and just picking up now.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just changed over to a mix////.... still able to accumalte as its not rain but idk didnt get a call yet to go up there but im praying.....


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Well looks like abou 2 inches on the ground here in East Hanover. I am getting really good at puting the plow on and taking it off. This is the kind of storm that just pisses the customer off, you know just enough to plow but then its gone rain and melt it anyway, so what do you do.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you plow.... its supposed to ice and sleet so get rid of it..


----------



## MackDa600 (Dec 18, 2007)

what are we doing... are we going out or what. they are saying rain by midnight but i dont think that the snow will be gone by am if it is rain by midnight


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

:realmad:well i was about to go to my one big lot and then was told not to.......:crying:....... this is horrible......and werre suuposed to get a nice 2 inchs in rain tomorw... now if it sayd snow another 3 hours id be golden but i alomst forgot were in jersey and we dont get to plow... omg this sucks


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

well its pretty nasty up here in north nj
I plowed 2" earlier like at 5pm in west orange, and heading out again theres like another 3-4" ... West Milford has about 7 " .... gota do first ppass on wyckoff and Haledon.... GET RiD OF IT GUYS! ITs gona turn to iCe....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;515214 said:


> :realmad:well i was about to go to my one big lot and then was told not to.......:crying:....... this is horrible......and werre suuposed to get a nice 2 inchs in rain tomorw... now if it sayd snow another 3 hours id be golden but i alomst forgot were in jersey and we dont get to plow... omg this sucks


Sorry to hear that. Hope you get the call to go back out. I just came in we have o say at least 3 inches on going on 4. But the thing about four is its all sleet. I will be going out again towards then end of the freezing rain to clean up and then let the rain do the rest of the work. O by the way its heavily sleeting right now.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

mexiking;515245 said:


> well its pretty nasty up here in north nj
> I plowed 2" earlier like at 5pm in west orange, and heading out again theres like another 3-4" ... West Milford has about 7 " .... gota do first ppass on wyckoff and Haledon.... GET RiD OF IT GUYS! ITs gona turn to iCe....


Really!? that much? I have at the most 4 inches on the ground. That seems like a lot. I guess you got some heavier bands.


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like you guys did good. I just got in from making the neighborhood rounds , it's heavily sleeting here as well on top of the nice white stuff.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lil' Danny;515271 said:


> Sounds like you guys did good. I just got in from making the neighborhood rounds , it's heavily sleeting here as well on top of the nice white stuff.


Im not going to touch it until it comes closer to freezing. Thats better then the freezing rain coming in contact with the bare pavement.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

at least i got to plow my lot which is a total of 15 spaces...wesport... o well at least i got to play for 10 mins... hope u guys up north made some payup


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

seems like the lots around the marlboro, manalapan, old bridge area were hit or miss to be plowed...my father got called out at 8 to go the lot he pushed in manalapan, stopped by to see him around 10 and he still had a lot of work ahead of him cuz the lot is huge...but it was only like 2 inches of snow slush on th ground...


figured it would snow cuz im outta work with an injury and today was a holiday for my town so they got called in and made double time and half for about 9 hours....

just my luck this year


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Just came in from doing like 40 driveways, had about 3 or 4 inches forgot how much fun it is.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow....just got in from a long night...started at 430 salting to 9 for my boss...then plowed in my truck from 10pm -530am......felt so good to push snow again! I have pics and a few vids...will post later! Had about 3-4 in my lots i plowed!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Like kids at Christmas.......although I'll be opening envelops instead of presents payup

Don't want to jinx us but hopefully more on the way.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

good to hear poeple can still make a little mnoney doing this..... the guy had 2 inchs of slushy snow down and he didnt want it plowed bcuz of the rain coming..... what an a**bag....next year im gettting my own contracts where i can make the decision....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

iceyman;515629 said:


> the guy had 2 inchs of slushy snow down and he didnt want it plowed bcuz of the rain coming..... what an a**bag....next year im gettting my own contracts where i can make the decision....


Sounds like he has a seasonal contract and is saving some money on it.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;515629 said:


> good to hear poeple can still make a little mnoney doing this..... the guy had 2 inchs of slushy snow down and he didnt want it plowed bcuz of the rain coming..... what an a**bag....next year im gettting my own contracts where i can make the decision....


Thats good. Too bad the temps didnt fall and the two inches of slush became rock solid. That would shut him up for a long time.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea instead i wake up at 1100 and its 47* and puoring....think we have a chance for this sunday..




exactly reaper.....if he knew it wasnt gonna rain we wud of plowed it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

illl post my pic of whats left of my pile here too....hahahahahahhawesport


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

well finally got some plowing in this winter. Started out with 10accts, a few of them didnt want to be plowed because of the rain, ending up doing 3 lots and a condo complex, put some salt down and had my sidewalk crew out shoveling away... big old sloppy mess. Still got out for 5 hours though


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Turned into a nice little event.Salted all 200-500pm ,Then pushed and salted all from 730 pm till 1030 pm. I went back to the first lot I pushed at 730pm just to check before going home and it had at least an inch of sleet on it,So I got a second push on it.Only did one of the residentials for a handicap customer who wants it done at a trace and up.Oh,the new backdrag edge worked great.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

This morning was horrible in some of my lots. At least a half an inch of ice with all that run off was not fun this morning


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well last night at like 230 it was icing pretty bad and was accum fast til it stopped.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

JeepPlow18;516553 said:


> This morning was horrible in some of my lots. At least a half an inch of ice with all that run off was not fun this morning


Yea,salted two of mine this morning too.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

How about that white stuff boys???!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got about 2-3 inches here Tuesday. I was out from 5pm-2am and than back out at 5am to salt/clean up what the town guys put on my sidewalks. I forgot how much fun pushing snow was... Went out this morning and salted one of two commercial lots I have that want salt. Strange how both lots are 5 miles from each other and one had ice and the other was completely clear. Oh well, it will be like Christmas in February!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

i know the big commerical lots looked like beaches yesterday. that little bit of rain/ice that happened wed night people must have went crazy salting


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i thought i was driving on clouds here cuz of the tons of salt they thru down.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;517511 said:


> i thought i was driving on clouds here cuz of the tons of salt they thru down.


It gets to the point where you slide on salt around turns


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

everybody watch out for t storms again tomrowo....wait its supposed to be 60*... do i hear somehintg calling my name....ohh yea its the front 9


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep, t-shirt weather tomorrow. Should be in the high 40's all week, so it doesn't look like any snow or ice at least for this week and early next week. Oh well, I am focusing on grass cutting season which starts in a few weeks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

and just when u get into cutting the snow will falll/////


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;520084 said:


> and just when u get into cutting the snow will falll/////


That seems to happen all the time Maybe this weekend something will be coming temps are in the middle 30's for this weeek but of course no precip. Well its like 55 out now


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea here it got up to 63 today...makes me crave spring...


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Friday and sat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

lawnboy11;520671 said:


> Friday and sat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes absolutely. I just looked and its looking very promising:bluebounc Weather channel has it for wintery mix and accuweather has all snow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JeepPlow18;520745 said:


> Yes absolutely. I just looked and its looking very promising:bluebounc Weather channel has it for wintery mix and accuweather has all snow


accuweather *always*calls for snow.... well see but its supposed to come right thru jersey....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

True. still looking good most stations are guessing snow for friday. Looks like significant accumulations:bluebouncpayup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking good so far for some significant accumulations for Friday-Friday night- saying 3-6" here- got my fingers crossed!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we neeed it friday badddddddd


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

mkwl;521662 said:


> Looking good so far for some significant accumulations for Friday-Friday night- saying 3-6" here- got my fingers crossed!


Yea same here 3-6, mostly snow. Now that would be nice:bluebounc


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

flurries outside now in belmar NJ but does not look too strong


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm digging this , anyone want a co-pilot for the night ? 




HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE UPTON NY
742 PM EST WED FEB 20 2008

CTZ005>012-NJZ002>006-011-NYZ067>081-211100-
NORTHERN FAIRFIELD-NORTHERN NEW HAVEN-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX-
NORTHERN NEW LONDON-SOUTHERN FAIRFIELD-SOUTHERN NEW HAVEN-
SOUTHERN MIDDLESEX-SOUTHERN NEW LONDON-WESTERN PASSAIC-BERGEN-
EASTERN PASSAIC-ESSEX-HUDSON-UNION-ORANGE-PUTNAM-ROCKLAND-
NORTHERN WESTCHESTER-SOUTHERN WESTCHESTER-NEW YORK (MANHATTAN)-BRONX-
RICHMOND (STATEN ISLAND)-KINGS (BROOKLYN)-QUEENS-NASSAU-
NORTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-NORTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-SOUTHWESTERN SUFFOLK-
SOUTHEASTERN SUFFOLK-
742 PM EST WED FEB 20 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR SOUTHERN
CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST NEW YORK.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

LOW PRESSURE CURRENTLY OVER THE DESERT SOUTHWEST WILL MOVE EAST TO
THE SOUTHERN PLAINS BY THURSDAY NIGHT...PICK UP GULF MOISTURE...
AND THEN REDEVELOP OFF THE SOUTHEAST COAST ON FRIDAY. THE LOW
WILL THEN MOVE OFF THE SOUTHERN MID ATLANTIC COAST AND PASS SOUTH
OF LONG ISLAND FRIDAY NIGHT.

SNOW WILL BEGIN TO DEVELOP IN LATE THURSDAY NIGHT INTO FRIDAY
MORNING...THEN CONTINUE DURING THE DAY ON FRIDAY. SLEET AND
POSSIBLY FREEZING RAIN SHOULD MIX IN TOWARD EVENING...ESPECIALLY
CLOSER TO THE COAST...AND SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW AND SLEET
ACCUMULATION ARE POSSIBLE BY EARLY SATURDAY MORNING.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL LIKELY BE NEEDED.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Its back and fourth with the wintery mix now, with the weather channel of course ( 2-4 inches). Then accuweather is saying a solid 6 inches and hardly any sleet mixing in. Anyway its coming :bluebounc


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Link to my Snow Map
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=522670&postcount=28


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;522681 said:


> Link to my Snow Map
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=522670&postcount=28


Thats interesting. Did you make that yourself? Looks good to me


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Jeepplow18,

Yes I made it myself, I'm thinking in your area Sparta/ Newton possibly 7" - 11" you are going to be in the zone for heavy precip...payup All Snow

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

BTW

My friend ZEUS (Iceyman) should see about 3" - 5" of snow and then ZR back to snow showers.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

What Do Yal Think. Put On The Plows Tonite To Be Ready In Case Snow Starts Flying In The Morning Or Should I Wait Til I Actually See It


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO, that would be great. And MnM I would be putting on that plow, looks like we are going to get hit bad.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

JPMAKO;522681 said:


> Link to my Snow Map
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=522670&postcount=28


i hope ur right cuz then we'd actually see summin decent in my area


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

MnM;522968 said:


> What Do Yal Think. Put On The Plows Tonite To Be Ready In Case Snow Starts Flying In The Morning Or Should I Wait Til I Actually See It


seeing that ur right in the same area as me id wait til i actually see measurable snow on the ground...you kow the way we usually get scrrewed


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just think if it moves A little south we will all be happy:bluebounc


----------



## GBRONNE (Nov 14, 2006)

*Central Jersey Storm For Friday*

Hey Guys Does Anybody Have An Idea For The Edison Area On Fridays Storm Coming??


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Is this still on ? it actualy may snow in NJ


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lest strap those boots.... warm up the trucks...grease are blades... ohh wait it hasnt started snowing yet... lets hope for some white stuff...


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;523465 said:


> lest strap those boots.... warm up the trucks...grease are blades... ohh wait it hasnt started snowing yet... lets hope for some white stuff...


i think the people over at accuweather are terrorists or terrorists or something and like messing with our heads and trying to waste money... so far today the storm total has channed at least a dozen times... all day today the storm totals were going up, finally peaked at 4.2 then now we are back to 3.2.... funny thing is too that 1010winns and abc7 use accuweather and are saying that NYC is going to get 6inches... if you do the local search on accuweather for NYC is only says 3" and where I live as consistently been more then NYC all day


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea its looking worse and worse...yet i see the snow comin in to nj on radar but nothing fallin yet... well see


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;523685 said:


> yea its looking worse and worse...yet i see the snow comin in to nj on radar but nothing fallin yet... well see


now were are back up to 3.5 i really dont get it.. radar makes it seem like snow is coming in fast as hell but were theyre not saying its going to fall until 3 or 4 am...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;523698 said:


> now were are back up to 3.5 i really dont get it.. radar makes it seem like snow is coming in fast as hell but were theyre not saying its going to fall until 3 or 4 am...


exactly wat i was thinkin...


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

130 and its starting to snow now....but accuweather downgraded now to less than 2 inches....i have a feeling ud be better off taking the plows off and getting the umbrella ready...glad i dont make a living on snow here


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

fatboyNJ;523755 said:


> 130 and its starting to snow now....but accuweather downgraded now to less than 2 inches....i have a feeling ud be better off taking the plows off and getting the umbrella ready...glad i dont make a living on snow here


Yea just woke up from a nap. Noticed at 2AM it has been coming down for a little while now.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

nothing outside here yet in belmar just the cars a little dusting


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

5 a.m. here in E. Brunswick. I'm working my Paramedic job tonight and have seen steady snow fall since 2 a.m. Streets are just about covered. It's coming down pretty good. Can't wait till shift change at 0700.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*woooo-hoooo!*

Finally, it has happened..... all prep work last night has payed off!! Got 1.8" on the ground, coming down good still, gotta actually go out and do a full route!!!!!payup
Since this is a daytime event, I'll bring the camera & get some pics & vid!!xysport
Happy plowing to all, and to all a good day!!:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

linycctitan;523806 said:


> Finally, it has happened..... all prep work last night has payed off!! Got 1.8" on the ground, coming down good still, gotta actually go out and do a full route!!!!!payup
> Since this is a daytime event, I'll bring the camera & get some pics & vid!!xysport
> Happy plowing to all, and to all a good day!!:salute:


Haha glad to hear it about three inches and still coming down hard over here:bluebounc


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

just saw like 5" here in west milford... gota head out QUICK


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Burlington Steady snow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its SSSSSNNNNNNOOOOOOOWWWWWWIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG and its sticking too...payupwesportussmileyflag had to get 3 " here in etown by 730


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;523844 said:


> its SSSSSNNNNNNOOOOOOOWWWWWWIIIIIINNNNNNGGGGG and its sticking too...payupwesportussmileyflag had to get 3 " here in etown by 730


Finally iceyman you got some of the white stuff


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Got about 4 inches here when I went out at 6am. Did all my commercial accounts and am going out later to do my houses. Supposed to keep going through the night and be over tomorrow around 1pm, but who knows. payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

just got in from bout 9 hours of plowing.. is it a rule that after snow it must rain...made it heavy but rather it be heavy than nothing. hope everyone made some money...


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;524359 said:


> just got in from bout 9 hours of plowing.. is it a rule that after snow it must rain...made it heavy but rather it be heavy than nothing. hope everyone made some money...


tends to be the same here... good thing is all that salt gets washed away here

just got in from being out for about 13 hourspayup but now im greedy


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

just got in from 16 hrs of plowing.... did 2 passes on most of my accounts... good $$$ 
hope everyone did well... the only bad thing was that 10 mins from my house there was a real bad accident and was stuck for 30 mins. gnight


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

*got about 6 to 8 inches*

Just got in from doing my driveways. Did about 50. Started at about 12:00 p.m., seemed loke about 7 or 8 inches on the ground, then it started to rain, and buy the last driveway seemed to be aboout 4 inches of wet cement. I am going to bill for 6 to 8 inches.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

snow problem;524673 said:


> Just got in from doing my driveways. Did about 50. Started at about 12:00 p.m., seemed loke about 7 or 8 inches on the ground, then it started to rain, and buy the last driveway seemed to be aboout 4 inches of wet cement. I am going to bill for 6 to 8 inches.


I will second that. I am def billing in the 4-8 bracket. Here in hazlet i saw 5 inches of powder at one time and then the rain


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Got in from about 12 hours of plowing- did two rounds on all of my accounts- got about 7" here- settled to around 5", but am billing for 7" anyway- started as such before the rain mixed in payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I got about 6'' before the change over. Very icy out there now. Im getting up in five hours to salt haha. I got two pushes in as wellpayup:bluebounc


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

got in after 20 hours.......7 to 8 inches.....bad mess on 287 on the wanaque bridge........happy to hear..........mabe 2-3 inches for sat from the state weather bcenter


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

What a storm 6-7 inches in the accounts i did....got 9 hrs in the truck and 7 hours in a salter....what a storm...will have new vids up 2morrow! It was nice to push powder again, before it got wet and heavy! A beer on me for all NJ guys!ussmileyflag


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;524802 said:


> What a storm 6-7 inches in the accounts i did....got 9 hrs in the truck and 7 hours in a salter....what a storm...will have new vids up 2morrow! It was nice to push powder again, before it got wet and heavy! A beer on me for all NJ guys!ussmileyflag


Now thats what im talking about


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

gutter21;524773 said:


> got in after 20 hours.......7 to 8 inches.....bad mess on 287 on the wanaque bridge........happy to hear..........mabe 2-3 inches for sat from the state weather bcenter


yeah i was stuck on 287 there next to skyline drive... do you know what happend? I couldn't see... I just saw the fire trucks and ambulances pass on shoulders.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Descent storm*

Well we got 4.25" - 5.75" (south shore - north shore) in the area I cover' before the changeover. Got to hit all my accounts at least twice. Got a call from a friend, 1 of his subs was broken & another was a no-show, so I helped him out too. All told, I was at for a little over 21 hrs. Going back out now to do some salting. Aslo go a couple of vids that I'll post later. Glad too hear everyone did well!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

well I guess that about settles it,im gonna charge in the 4-8 bracket as well since everyone else is... i thought it was borderline but hey 5" mean new price bracket!


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

287............i jack knife .....i tracktor flipped on its side...........about 40 cars piled up........it was a mess.......only one bad ........infant with cuts on its head lost consasnuss for a little


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

so whens the next storm and nobody snapped any pics??///... yea i only took one from my cell soo ill try to post that but doesnt the day fly by and next thing ya kno it was over,..... i miss the snow already...:crying:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I did about 12 hours yesterday and three hours today. Was nice to push/shovel the light powdery stuff before it got heavy. I got two passes on most of my accounts as well which is great. Got up today and put down some salt around 5am. 

When's the next one?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

It was good to see some snow. My plows and subs sure to be happy. I was getting worried we would have a snowless winter. One truck broke down, one sidewalk crew disapeared, new drivers to get used to, phone ringing non stop. Forgot how much I love this.
Personally saw at least a dozen vehicles off the road between 8am and 11am friday. NJ drivers just................suck.

I will take you up on that beer tls


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah i miss the snow already also! :crying: A beer will def be on me for all! My vids and pics are up on the picture section!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;525652 said:


> Yeah i miss the snow already also! :crying: A beer will def be on me for all! My vids and pics are up on the picture section!


Cool will have to check that out! Also what about this next storm coming up on tuesday? Looks to be to warm but who knows what the forecast will be on monday. If its another event that is going to be two close storms, about two days apart. That would be crazy:bluebounc


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I realize that if we get something only north jersey will get in on it, probably only sussex county. Accuweather is calling for a couple of inches so far, mainly rain though.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Since most of the Jersey guys look in here I will post some comments about the upcoming storms. BTW check out my thread here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57325 for updated snow maps and predictions

Forecast Discussion:

Tuesday/Wednesday
We may see some light snow not very much accumulation if any changing to Sleet/ Freezing Rain and possibly plain Rain.

Friday/ Saturday 
We will see a "Clipper System" pass through our area that may be enhanced by a secondary low forming off of the coast bring anywhere from 1" - 6" totals. At this time the models are showing all Frozen Precip and snow ratios could be really high. So 3"- 6" will be possible with this System.

March 3rd - 5th
The Big One

Model Ensembles have had this storm for the last couple of days and it keeps getting stronger with each run This could produce Blizzard Conditions and Snows measured in feet not inches. Stay Tuned for updates.
I will post more in my other thread as time progresses.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

so what your sayin is theres a chance......


march 3rd - 5th is the one... i hope so....keep us informed here with your maps... thanks JPMAKO


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

JPMAKO;526581 said:


> Since most of the Jersey guys look in here I will post some comments about the upcoming storms. BTW check out my thread here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57325 for updated snow maps and predictions
> 
> Forecast Discussion:
> 
> ...


i think that just about gave me a hard on if we get snow in feet and not inches, PRAY FOR SNOW!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

xysport


DirtyJerzey;526906 said:


> i think that just about gave me a hard on if we get snow in feet and not inches, PRAY FOR SNOW!!


hahahahahahha


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Pitching Tent is not allowed on these forums.
I am exited too and I just looked at this mornings runs of the models.
I will say that March 3rd - 10th is looking more and more promising to us snow starved individuals. We could very possibly see our annual totals over the course of a week.payup

Jason


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good stuff JPMAKO. That sounds good:bluebounc As for tomorrow looks like we might have a snow shower and light freezing rain in my area for a couple of hours before all rain all day.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;527208 said:


> Good stuff JPMAKO. That sounds goodAs for tomorrow looks like we might have a snow shower and light freezing rain in my area for a couple of hours before all rain all day.


jeep plow i heard u might get out of the plowing bizz? Please stick with it man, buying a plow is a long term investment, ur not going to throw that thing away in april! I have a feeling march will be good for us NJ guys, keep the faith my man!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

what models is everyone looking at for this big storm, im not seeing much about it.... i hope we dont get our hopes up


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its starting to show up in the long range forecast..... :redbounce lets go put the plow on..


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;527309 said:


> its starting to show up in the long range forecast..... :redbounce lets go put the plow on..


yeah i noticed accuweather has it up now, a lot of snow in the forecast but like usual its saying its mixing with rain.... dont be shooting too far ahead... last storm i didnt put **** on my truck. 6am i was outside in the snow carring my spreader to my truck, hooking the hole plow up, light bar and all and then it snowed...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;527235 said:


> jeep plow i heard u might get out of the plowing bizz? Please stick with it man, buying a plow is a long term investment, ur not going to throw that thing away in april! I have a feeling march will be good for us NJ guys, keep the faith my man!


I appreciate your thoughts tls. This last month will determine it. Its just a thought right now. Lets hope for the best, in our last months attempt at winter.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well guys those of you in sussex county probably know by now that we are under a winter weather advisory for 6AM to 1PM. For up to an inch of snow then 0.10 of an inch of ice. This will most likely not be plowable but, could get one good salt app. in before the change over to plain rain. Only because a lot of my accounts open early and that will be when the freezing rain would occur.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wish we had to salt but suposed to be 45 tmorow with some nice downpours...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;527703 said:


> wish we had to salt but suposed to be 45 tmorow with some nice downpours...


Yea but all of us can look forward to possibly a storm march 3-4:bluebouncpayup


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

JeepPlow18;527824 said:


> Yea but all of us can look forward to possibly a storm march 3-4:bluebouncpayup


Don't forget about Saturday's Clipper


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;527860 said:


> Don't forget about Saturday's Clipper


and how far north is saturdays cliiper goin...


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;527934 said:


> and how far north is saturdays cliiper goin...


Zeus,

As of now the model ensembles show this clipper coming on a track that would produce Snow for me in Northern NJ as well as SE New York. I am assuming that you are from Englishtown/ Oldbridge area correct?

If so you will see Snow too. As this storm progresses there will be a secondary low forming somewhere off the coast, at this time I am uncertain as to where but this will surely make a difference as to how much frozen precip we would get. I am going to take a shot here and predict a week in advance by saying you will see at least 3 inches of Snow from this system. If the Coastal Low forms south of D.C. than our precip amounts could be bumped up a little. Stay tuned for the other events as March 3rd- 9th Look Very Interesting to say the least. 

Jason

BTW if I am right do I get some free Ice Cream? I will be down that way for the Diesel Truckin Nationals...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;527979 said:


> Zeus,
> 
> As of now the model ensembles show this clipper coming on a track that would produce Snow for me in Northern NJ as well as SE New York. I am assuming that you are from Englishtown/ Oldbridge area correct?
> 
> ...


Haha thats funny stuff. That is true, I dont know how I forgot about saturdays clipper


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

JeepPlow18;528163 said:


> Haha thats funny stuff. That is true, I dont know how I forgot about saturdays clipper


Clipper still going strong with the latest model runs.
Also the storm for the 5th is still looking good. At least it seems we will be entering a better trend as far as Cold Air and a Deepening Trough in the Jet stream as well as overall storminess over the next couple of weeks. These are all good signs of things to come


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;527979 said:


> \
> BTW if I am right do I get some free Ice Cream? I will be down that way for the Diesel Truckin Nationals...


not only will i give you free ice cream i will also throw in a bacon egg and cheese too.,..

i live on the same street as the traack and my family has been worlking there since 1968. i retired officially about 3 years ago so i could work my 12 hour days working for myself.... you race a truck?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;528223 said:


> not only will i give you free ice cream i will also throw in a bacon egg and cheese too.,..
> 
> i live on the same street as the traack and my family has been worlking there since 1968. i retired officially about 3 years ago so i could work my 12 hour days working for myself.... you race a truck?


Cool I like BEC Sandwiches. Sometimes my trucks make it into the races, Last year I did not as we showed up late due to the weather. How is business by the track?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I woke up about an hour ago just in case there was a little snow or ice. Well I look at the temp and it was 33 degrees, about four off of what they said it would be, and an hour later its sitting at 35-36 right now. I guess no salting lol. Also they have not caught their mistake yet they say the temp in 29 and still under the winter weather advisory


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JeepPlow18;528322 said:


> Well I woke up about an hour ago just in case there was a little snow or ice. Well I look at the temp and it was 33 degrees, about four off of what they said it would be, and an hour later its sitting at 35-36 right now. I guess no salting lol. Also they have not caught their mistake yet they say the temp in 29 and still under the winter weather advisory


they dont have a clue... im just hoping for sumthing next week to play round with....wesport


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;528304 said:


> Cool I like BEC Sandwiches. Sometimes my trucks make it into the races, Last year I did not as we showed up late due to the weather. How is business by the track?


its used to be alot better...my shop is bout 2 miles form track in center of englishtown but they rerouted all traffic away from e-town so its nowhere what it used to be....but what you gonna do as traffic was buildin up for hours and they had to do sumthin...:realmad: if your goin as a spectator i can get tickets to get in \.. just let me know....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;528551 said:


> they dont have a clue... im just hoping for sumthing next week to play round with....wesport


Yea that would be very good. A major storm for the past three weeks in a row:bluebounc


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I am located in the rt 195 corridor and it doesnt look good for snow for the clipper or next week. I could really use one more plowable event,.....which would make ....2 for the year.
Talk about crappy years.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

That clipper is looking better and better for north jersey all snow, at least 1-3 inches for now:bluebouncpayup. I posted this on JPMAKO's thread so he would get us some maps to look at lol. This will do for now...


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I will be happy to put up some maps probably tomorrow
Do yourself a favor and pay no attention to TWC as they are wrong at least 60% of the time. TWC is more in the business of making T.V. shows than predicting the weather IMO.
The biggest mistake they ever made was getting rid of Paul Kocin.
I will update you guys as soon as the 12 UTC GFS models come out. 

Jason


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

is that the same for accuweather lol... went from 3 days of snow on there and now it is just sunny... i already got my hopes up and it was looking good... any clue whats going on now?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;529573 said:


> is that the same for accuweather lol... went from 3 days of snow on there and now it is just sunny... i already got my hopes up and it was looking good... any clue whats going on now?


yes it is they blow too..... im just waiting for jmpkako predictions....


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;529583 said:


> yes it is they blow too..... im just waiting for jmpkako predictions....


Zeus,

You can call me Jay for short or Jason, I will have a better grasp on what I think is going to happen later today. I am starting to look now so I will periodically post my findings

Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

i will add my fidning......jay i love ur post very good! Please keep them coming for us! Looking at the clipper it seems that surface temps might be a bit 2 warm south of 195!:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks Jay lol 

Zues will be waiting:yow!: were not getting anything saturday for central jersey right.... cuz i am now goin to tremblant ca for skiing fri thru mon.... prsport


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

iceyman;529624 said:


> thanks Jay lol
> 
> Zues will be waiting:yow!: were not getting anything saturday for central jersey right.... cuz i am now goin to tremblant ca for skiing fri thru mon.... prsport


i dont think anything is coming, we had our 1 day of fun perhaps 2 if you were lucky


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Jason, 
Yes I miss PK although he sometimes posts on the eastern weather forums.
The clipper will trend NW and the rt 195 corridor will be all rain(little rain). North of I 80 maybe 1" in NJ more in NYS
Thats my call. As far as the first week in March, I 95 looks to miss out again.
And believe me I want snow, it just doesn't look good. .

I need one more 3" event

Tim


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;529478 said:


> I will be happy to put up some maps probably tomorrow
> Do yourself a favor and pay no attention to TWC as they are wrong at least 60% of the time. TWC is more in the business of making T.V. shows than predicting the weather IMO.
> The biggest mistake they ever made was getting rid of Paul Kocin.
> I will update you guys as soon as the 12 UTC GFS models come out.
> ...


Yay Jays going to post his maps and predictions up:bluebounc


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

*Clipper Time*

Zeus,
Thanks for making plans to go skiing, bacause of you it will probably snow.payup
I have stayed awake long enough to see the latest model runs for this upcoming Fri-Sat Clipper System. The Models are trending Colder and have more Precip in the southern part of our areas. These are all good things, so I will have a Map tomorrow afternoon

Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nam: has all snow for us, about a inch!

Gfs: more preciep, but warmer! inch of snow then rain!:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im taking one for the team here.....lol....of course its gonna snow cuz ill be 8 hours north sittin with like 2 ' on the ground and you guys will get to play without me...as long as we dont get 4'' or more than ill be pissed...ohh well good luck to you guys...


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;530562 said:


> im taking one for the team here.....lol....of course its gonna snow cuz ill be 8 hours north sittin with like 2 ' on the ground and you guys will get to play without me...as long as we dont get 4'' or more than ill be pissed...ohh well good luck to you guys...


Zeus,

Here is Yo Map go and have fun with the 2' of snow.
This is a preliminary Snow Map and I will stress that I own a Landscape Contracting Business and am not a Pro-Meteorologist by any means.
But at this time this is what I think is going to happen

Jason


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yay im in 3"-5":bluebouncpayup


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

JPMAKO;530578 said:


> Zeus,
> 
> Here is Yo Map go and have fun with the 2' of snow.
> This is a preliminary Snow Map and I will stress that I own a Landscape Contracting Business and am not a Pro-Meteorologist by any means.
> ...


I still think you need to move everything n and w.
DC thru NYC little or no accumulation, mostly rain. I80 north to NYS 1-2". Then north of that 2-4 up to I90.

We will see.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like jays totals are right on with all of the other predictions. Needless to say some of us are going to get at least a couple inches. 3"-5" in my area and holding strong. But you know TWC mess's predictions up within a couple of hours of the event so we will see.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I cant believe that we are still not under any advisories yet. Should be under at least a winter weather advisory by now, I guess they are waiting for the morning to come around.


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18 , 

You should be by now , I'm in a snow advisory. Looks like one of those snow/rain events again , but hey , better than nothin' !


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Usually in a situation like this they post Advisories/Warnings after the 4:00am Discusssion

BTW I am sticking with my Map and will post my final forecast later.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lil' Danny;531315 said:


> JeepPlow18 ,
> 
> You should be by now , I'm in a snow advisory. Looks like one of those snow/rain events again , but hey , better than nothin' !


Yea I am now just woke up. And jay, didnt know about that 4AM haha. Good to know.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think its coming....so i got ready!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey jay you have been an the spot with these last two storms....if this one pans out like you say........id rather take the weather forecast from a landscaper than a meterologist.....



p.s. canada is coldtymusic


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;531757 said:


> hey jay you have been an the spot with these last two storms....if this one pans out like you say........id rather take the weather forecast from a landscaper than a meterologist.....


Enjoy the 2' :waving: Maybe you could bring back some Arctic Air and release it next week so that we get SNOW instead of RAIN on Wednesday


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

so hows the weather in NJ....snowing yet....


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;532025 said:


> so hows the weather in NJ....snowing yet....


YUP

We Are Ready Baby Bring It On


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pic jay... keep the snow up north...thanks....have fun playin with the white stuff... what time you heading out.....


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;532049 said:


> nice pic jay... keep the snow up north...thanks....have fun playin with the white stuff... what time you heading out.....


In a couple of hours I will be doing my Salting Runs again, I am glad that I pre-treated some of my Commercials today...

Probably call the boys in at around 3am depending on precip amounts.

Jason


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Iceyman Have a COLDtymusic For me


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

9:30PM
36deg and light rain, snowed here for about 10 minutes, rain line moving north quickly.

Hope you guys up north get some work out of this, good luck.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

1245 it snowed it ass off from 9-930 and slowly turned to rain. accuweather is still saying 2.6" here with the rest of the night and the snow advisory still in affect, pretty sure it is staying rain and thats it... im gonna check around 2 or 3 again but i dont think anything will be there... you guys up north have fun


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im just waiting for the big one around march 10th....right jay........at least im not missing much..anything in edison guys....


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

heading out now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we have about 3 inches in pompton lakes........its still snowing steady
payup


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

3AM. Got about 1" on the ground.Stopped snowing or raining at this point,32*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow like crazy from 900pm-1100pm then it was hit or miss after that! Woke up at 3am to go check the lots in union, seem like everything melted! No use in salting temp it is like 39 right now! Oh well, hopefully we can get one more before grass season!


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Just got back in. Shoveled the north side walks on three commercial and misc salt.One place is on the border of Morris and Somerset counties,no different than Edison.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Got about 1" here, and with the temps around 39* I don't see a point in salting as well. Tomorrow its supposed to be 40*-something and then in the 50's Monday and Tuesday. Oh well, another one down the drain.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just got my internet back, lost it from 830 PM last night till now. I was going crazy! No plowsite! anyways Sparta, NJ got about 2 inches, Newton about 1.5 inches at the most. Was powdery but then temps went way up and by the time it stopped about 3AM it was almost 34 degrees. I plowed my lots then shoveled walks and by the time I went back to my truck the parking lots were all wet. I didnt need to salt as well. It was a nice clipper, I did enjoy it:bluebouncpayup


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

JeepPlow18;532459 said:


> Just got my internet back, lost it from 830 PM last night till now. I was going crazy! No plowsite! anyways Sparta, NJ got about 2 inches, Newton about 1.5 inches at the most. Was powdery but then temps went way up and by the time it stopped about 3AM it was almost 34 degrees. I plowed my lots then shoveled walks and by the time I went back to my truck the parking lots were all wet. I didnt need to salt as well. It was a nice clipper, I did enjoy it:bluebouncpayup


Good for you, I knew it would be tough to get 2" out of this(in NJ). The warm air coming in just screwed NJ again.

Jay I did see one or two flakes in central NJ before the rain, That was it no snow no sleet
just plain rain.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay you did fine for edison, we got close to 2 inches! Althought after midnight it started melting like no other! Oh well, lets hope for one more!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;532504 said:


> Jay you did fine for edison, we got close to 2 inches! Althought after midnight it started melting like no other! Oh well, lets hope for one more!


One more would be just right


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

JeepPlow18;532699 said:


> One more would be just right


We may see more than Just One More

March 9th 
March 11th
March 13th
March 15th

Get ready as winter will go out with a vengeance

Jason


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

JPMAKO;533043 said:


> We may see more than Just One More
> 
> March 9th
> March 11th
> ...


i really hope youre right jay.... forecasts make it look like spring is well on its way with temps in the 40s for the next 15days


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

bring it on. I have about 5 - 10 tons of salt left and would love to use it all up. what a bust for cental NJ friday into sat was. snowed like a [email protected] for about 30 mins and then came the rain.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;533043 said:


> We may see more than Just One More
> 
> March 9th
> March 11th
> ...


That sounds good Jay. That clipper was a nice little stormpayup


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i think at least for central jersey the winter is over...maybe north jersey will get summin, but i think the rest of the state should start sharping the lawn mower blades andhope next year is worth calling a winter


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JPMAKO;533043 said:


> We may see more than Just One More
> 
> March 9th
> March 11th
> ...


Hope so! Jay- did you plow your resi's yesterday? Plowed mine- started around 3A, got em all done before it got warm enough to melt them.payup


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

mkwl;533802 said:


> Hope so! Jay- did you plow your resi's yesterday? Plowed mine- started around 3A, got em all done before it got warm enough to melt them.payup


Matt,
We started at 2:00am, One of my drivers was really sick so I sent him home at 5:00am
and I finished by 11:00 It was a mad dash to get done before people woke up. we had about 85 done by 6am, the rest was up to me to finish needless to say I am still tired.

Jason


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

i think winter is over guys....


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

DirtyJerzey;534240 said:


> i think winter is over guys....


winter? what the heck is winter?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lawnboy11;534266 said:


> winter? what the heck is winter?


i think its the period of the year where it suuposed to get cold and snow.....but NJ has a dfifferent derscrpition for it now.....maybe cold...maybe warm....maybe rain....maybe ice.... very unlikely snow...


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I see that everyone is getting ready for that nice rain storm for tomorrow. Anything can happen this month. We break records with snowfall as well as big nor easters. Not over until its over, at least for northern Jersey. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JeepPlow18;534406 said:


> I see that everyone is getting ready for that nice rain storm for tomorrow. Anything can happen this month. We break records with snowfall as well as big nor easters. Not over until its over, at least for northern Jersey. Thats just my opinion.


i hear ya... thats y the plows still on....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;534408 said:


> i hear ya... thats y the plows still on....


Mine was still on as well this morning but I had to drive a half an hour away from home so I took if off temporarily. There is a system thats going to hit us on friday, that is worth a second look but still way to far away.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

DirtyJerzey;534240 said:


> i think winter is over guys....


Definately Do Not Like Your Attitude...Lol

Winter is not Over

Keep your eyes on Friday.

Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are prob going to hit me for this! I wash the truck today, and got it ready for spring time!


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

tls22;534848 said:


> You guys are prob going to hit me for this! I wash the truck today, and got it ready for spring time!


I Detailed my Pick-up for about 5 hours today, tomorrow I will do the Dump Truck. Maybe we are on to something this might just be the answer to taunting the Snow Gods.

Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JPMAKO;534854 said:


> I Detailed my Pick-up for about 5 hours today, tomorrow I will do the Dump Truck. Maybe we are on to something this might just be the answer to taunting the Snow Gods.
> 
> Jason


Yeah im giving the finger to the snow gods!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;534869 said:


> Yeah im giving the finger to the snow gods!


mee tooo......:realmad:

except when they give canada a boatload when i go skiing....fresh powder.....wesport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Detailed my truck yesterday for like 4 hours- nice and shiney now! As for winter- we shall see, done well so far- wouldn't mind calling it a season and going with cleanups in a couple weeks payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JPMAKO;533857 said:


> Matt,
> We started at 2:00am, One of my drivers was really sick so I sent him home at 5:00am
> and I finished by 11:00 It was a mad dash to get done before people woke up. we had about 85 done by 6am, the rest was up to me to finish needless to say I am still tired.
> 
> Jason


Yeah, think I may have seen your truck- not sure though. I can only imagine, it was painful enough for me to be up at 3A on Saturday morning- oh well, part of the business.payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;534481 said:


> Definately Do Not Like Your Attitude...Lol
> 
> Winter is not Over
> 
> ...


Hey Jay, thats what I have been trying to tell them all week lol


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

JPMAKO;534481 said:


> Definately Do Not Like Your Attitude...Lol
> 
> Winter is not Over
> 
> ...


i see all 60* weather in my 15day forcast as well as a lot of rain


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

DirtyJerzey;535333 said:


> i see all 60* weather in my 15day forcast as well as a lot of rain


True but North Jersey might see 30's which could support snow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

itll snow the 26th of march....and screw everything up for spring...


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Hope you didnt waste that Heineken sitting in the sun!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

prizeprop;535500 said:


> Hope you didnt waste that Heineken sitting in the sun!


Haha nah that a yuengling, and trust me i did not let it go to waste! If ur around edison, stop by for a beer one day!


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

tls22;535524 said:


> Haha nah that a yuengling, and trust me i did not let it go to waste! If ur around edison, stop by for a beer one day!


That looks like woodbridge ave area?Was down there today, had to drop off a mower at Metuchen mower.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah i live 2 mins from metuchan mower....safran ave...behind the hess station!


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

OK here are my current thoughts/ Observations

Things are looking up for us in NE Jersey/ SE NY
High pressure to the north is much stronger on the 00 GFS run and is funneling in the cold air
The trough looks to have more of a neg tilt than previous models indicated
The progression of the Storm has slowed quite a bit and is allowing the cold front to move east a lot faster

as of right now it looks to be Rain followed by some accumulating Snows
If this easterly trend continues we may see all Snow and lots of it!

Jason


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;536096 said:


> OK here are my current thoughts/ Observations
> 
> Things are looking up for us in NE Jersey/ SE NY
> High pressure to the north is much stronger on the 00 GFS run and is funneling in the cold air
> ...


i hope so...


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Hopfully it gets here before April !! Last years cleanups were miserably cold even into April.I am expecting and hoping for one more,hopefully a 6" snow ending at midnight. Get in,get out,get home before the DOPES hit the roads.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;536096 said:


> OK here are my current thoughts/ Observations
> 
> Things are looking up for us in NE Jersey/ SE NY
> High pressure to the north is much stronger on the 00 GFS run and is funneling in the cold air
> ...


I hope so, thats exactly what I want to hear:bluebouncpayup


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Sorry Guys,

It is looking like the Models are trending West. That is bad news for us near the coast and just about anyone within 100 miles inland of me. I was not wanting to jump on the Rain Train and with the model ensembles trending East last night I kept a glimmer of hope for us. On a serious note we are going to be getting some serious Rain and the ground is already Saturated, this means that it will not absorb much more water and all of this 2"- 4" maybe more of rain has to go somewhere. Get your Shop Vacs and Submersible Pumps ready just in case. We could also see some potentially heavy winds This could lead to power failures and downed trees etc. So expect the worst.:realmad: Park your rigs away from trees. I am going to leave my two Expensive trucks at my Fire Dept. to be on the safe side.

Be safe
Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah im getting my ark ready!:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes 300 post!:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;536833 said:


> Yes 300 post!:waving:


wesport


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here we flood again


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

didnt rain here at all last 2 days....saw the cloud line above me all day and it looked nasty.... was nice and warm tho..


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im looking at the forecast and it looks like I might get heavy rain all day Saturday and then snow at night low of 22. Only in Sussex county Northwestern NJ. What do you think Jay? A quick 1"-3" is possible. I know thats what you were saying before but now you ruled that out. Could there be some hope for this one?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Well.....can't say it was our best season on record, but surely not our worst. Putting the plows away.....only hoping to get them out again real soon. See ya next year.............:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ppandr;537704 said:


> Well.....can't say it was our best season on record, but surely not our worst. Putting the plows away.....only hoping to get them out again real soon. See ya next year.............:salute:


Just wait we will have a freak snow storm the last week of march


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I dout it but that would be great


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sbow is back in the forecast.. put those mowers away for a cuple more weeks..... jay we need an update...


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Zeus,

Sorry been really busy with Wires Down/ Trees Down Calls with my FD, also we were on stand by for the Pearl River St. Patrick's Day parade today so I have not been near a Computer until now.

My Thoughts
1. Small Clipper coming through this week I think on Wednesday (Probably Nothing)
2. Some time over the weekend (Sun- Mon) Possible Snow storm
3. 17-19 (Saint Patrick's day) possible Snow Storm
4. 21-22 Possible Nor-easter.

That is as far out as the Cutting Edge Radar goes at this time.
I will post updates and more details Tomorrow. 
But I for sure would not be packin up the plows yet

Jason


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;539475 said:


> Zeus,
> 
> Sorry been really busy with Wires Down/ Trees Down Calls with my FD, also we were on stand by for the Pearl River St. Patrick's Day parade today so I have not been near a Computer until now.
> 
> ...


good to hear Jay. My plow would not be off, but had to drive far. Plow is still ready for action to come and will hopefully by the end of the month. There is still hope:bluebounc


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

all we can do is hope..




thanks jay


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Its looking ok for saturday- sunday maybe north jersey might get in on some, I hope :bluebounc


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish it would either snow or warm-up...i want to start cutting already, im bored sitting at home!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea this 50* ******** isnt doin anything for anybody:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;540874 said:


> yea this 50* ******** isnt doin anything for anybody:realmad:


Yea. The next few weeks are going to be up and down. Going to be a roller coaster


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;541066 said:


> Yea. The next few weeks are going to be up and down. Going to be a roller coaster


I hate roller coasters........why cant we just cut grass! We cant plow or cut, the state is a landscapers nightmare!pumpkin:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

tls22;541120 said:


> I hate roller coasters........why cant we just cut grass! We cant plow or cut, the state is a landscapers nightmare!pumpkin:


I really am looking forward to giving estimates for jobs that I will not get due to people willing to work for free.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;541120 said:


> I hate roller coasters........why cant we just cut grass! We cant plow or cut, the state is a landscapers nightmare!pumpkin:


For now I just plow. I might get into something in the near future like tree service. So for me im waiting for the last storm we might get


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;541297 said:


> For now I just plow. I might get into something in the near future like tree service. So for me im waiting for the last storm we might get


Yeah try to get into the tree service.....good money in thatpayup! Well until the first week of april, im hoping for snow also! Jay any updates?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I will post my thoughts on the upcoming storms after tonights models runs so probably tomorrow. As of now I think this weekend might just be rain until Sunday. Right now the models are all over the place with this storm so just about anything can happen...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

:salute:well be waiting intently.......:salute:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;541327 said:


> :salute:well be waiting intently.......:salute:


00Z NAM looking good (ALL SNOW) 
I will as promised throw my thoughts out there tomorrow..
Good night

Jason


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;541778 said:


> 00Z NAM looking good (ALL SNOW)
> I will as promised throw my thoughts out there tomorrow..
> Good night
> 
> Jason


niceness


----------



## Adrian Johnston (Nov 14, 2003)

Last chance for central NJ this Sun????????


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Adrian Johnston;542303 said:


> Last chance for central NJ this Sun????????


Definately not the last chance!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;542305 said:


> Definately not the last chance!


Thats for sure Hope sat night into sun brings an inch or two. Just enough to plowpayup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

central jersey is screwed


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;542663 said:


> central jersey is screwed


Unfortunately, sorry to hear that iceyman. I was hoping that all of us would get in on the action just one last time


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well the plow is off for good................................................................................................................................................................................please no:crying:


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;542841 said:


> well the plow is off for good................................................................................................................................................................................please no:crying:


 Don't Do It.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JPMAKO;542855 said:


> Don't Do It.


give me hope


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;542856 said:


> give me hope


Still some hope left, until april it still can snow historically. I believe for my area the latest snowstorm was the first week of april.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Seems as if the snow showers tonight will not even get a chance to stick as temps will be right around freezing, probably above.:crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I cant believe that they are calling for accumulations for less than one inch!!! With a low of 35!!! They are insane it was 50 degrees today. I dont even think it will accumulate on the grass:realmad: 41 out now.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

its 46 deg in Belmar ( jersey shore )


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

blk90s13;543517 said:


> its 46 deg in Belmar ( jersey shore )


The best part is they upped it to a whopping 1" of wet snow. I cant help but to just sit hear and laugh at how stupid TWC really is. One there is nothing on radar, two its only going down to 36 and three its still 40 out!!!:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JeepPlow18;543546 said:


> The best part is they upped it to a whopping 1" of wet snow. I cant help but to just sit hear and laugh at how stupid TWC really is. One there is nothing on radar, two its only going down to 36 and three its still 40 out!!!:realmad:


i really dont get it.......


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

so about that snow ? haha 


I took the plow off for the season pretty sure we are done here in NJ


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

What's up Guys,

Looks like this last storm was a complete bust... This was not the first time this season that this has happend! Oh well like I said I am a Landscape Contractor not a Pro-Meteorologist. I am Sorry that I failed you guys
With that said put your Plows away but make sure that you can get to them easily by Sunday because just about all of the forecast models have been in agreement for the last couple of days, The biggest storm of the season is coming Sun- Mon A Classic Nor'easterpayup

Jason


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JPMAKO;544089 said:


> What's up Guys,
> 
> Looks like this last storm was a complete bust... This was not the first time this season that this has happend! Oh well like I said I am a Landscape Contractor not a Pro-Meteorologist. I am Sorry that I failed you guys
> With that said put your Plows away but make sure that you can get to them easily by Sunday because just about all of the forecast models have been in agreement for the last couple of days, The biggest storm of the season is coming Sun- Mon A Classic Nor'easterpayup
> ...


Yes, I just took a look at that. Cant wait until it gets closer hahapayup


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

JeepPlow18;544667 said:


> Yes, I just took a look at that. Cant wait until it gets closer hahapayup


Hey Zeus,

Hope you did not bury that plow too deep in the garage:waving:
Models have been very consistent with this storm. The only one that has lost it was the GFS and it is now back on board, and it is looking good from Va on North.
Although I am ready to start Spring Clean-ups and some Landscape Projects
One more decent Snow would help a lot to offset the cost of having a terrible Fall Season.payup

Here is something that should help you get fired up again

PRELIMINARY EXTENDED FORECAST DISCUSSION
NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER CAMP SPRINGS MD
556 AM EDT WED MAR 19 2008

VALID 12Z SUN MAR 23 2008 - 12Z WED MAR 26 2008

...POTENTIAL FOR LATE SEASON SNOWSTORM FROM THE MID ATLANTIC
STATES TO NEW ENGLAND...

MODELS ARE CONVERGING TOWARD EAST CYCLOGENESIS DAY 5...WITH THE
00Z GFS AND GEFS MEAN TRENDING STRONGLY TOWARD THE DEVELOPED
SOLUTION INDICATED BY THE LAST SEVERAL RUNS OF THE ECMWF AND ECMWF
ENSEMBLE MEAN. SEVERAL OF THE 00Z GFS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS ARE AS
INTENSE AS THE 00Z ECMWF WITH THIS LOW...WITH A SIMILAR TRACK FROM
SOUTH OF CAPE HATTERAS TO THE ATLANTIC BENCHMARK. TAKEN
LITERALLY...THIS GUIDANCE THREATENS A FOOT OF SNOW FROM NEAR
RICHMOND NORTHEASTWARD TO BOSTON...INCLUDING WASHINGTON
DC...PHILADELPHIA...AND NEW YORK CITY. THERE IS PLENTY OF
PRECEDENT FOR LATE SEASON HEAVY SNOWFALL...EVEN OVER THE CAROLINAS
AND SOUTHERN MID ATLANTIC REGION. IN MANY WAYS...MARCH IS AN
IDEAL MONTH FOR LARGE STORMS AND IF EVERYTHING COMES TOGETHER
RIGHT...THEY CAN BE HISTORIC EVENTS. USED THE 00Z ECMWF FOR THE
PRELIMINARY FRONTS AND PRESSURES FOR DAYS 3 THROUGH 7 COAST TO
COAST...WITH NO DILUTION FROM ANY MEAN PRODUCTS TO PRESERVE THE
INTEGRITY OF THE HIGH IMPACT SYSTEM OVER THE EAST. THE ECMWF HAS
TRENDED SLIGHTLY EASTWARD FROM ITS PAST TWO RUNS...WHICH PLACES
THE MAJOR METROPOLITAN AREAS OF THE NORTHEAST MORE DIRECTLY UNDER
THE BRUNT OF THE FROZEN PRECIPITATION WITH THIS SYSTEM. THE
STRENGTH OF THE BLOCK MAY LIMIT THE ULTIMATE NORTHWARD PROGRESSION
OF THE CYCLONE...WHICH COULD PLAY A FACTOR IN STORM TOTALS OVER
NEW ENGLAND.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Alot of time to watch this..........but if it happens party at my house after the storm!payup

Bring it old man winter!:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;544938 said:


> Alot of time to watch this..........but if it happens party at my house after the storm!
> 
> Bring it old man winter!:realmad:


Sweet haha!!!:bluebounc Jay that is looking better and better for us. I dont normally like to give up hope but was almost ready to, until I read your post that really changed my mind.

P.S. Plow is always a couple of feet away from the truck until april hits


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.....................................................................................................................................or turn 70* asap......................




Jay///Zues says thanks for the update


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;545042 said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.....................................................................................................................................or turn 70* asap......................
> 
> Jay///Zues says thanks for the update


Somehow I knew you were going to say something like that lmao.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Jay anything out there going to hit soon? That nor easter you were talking about? Looks to be dead and precip free the next week. If its not going to snow then warm up and stay warm so I can do asphalt patching at my commercial accounts. I do that complementary for free and it always puts a smile on their faces, plus seals the deal for next year. I usually only spend 20 dollars in material and takes me ten mins, no one likes to look at pot holes for the summer.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like its all over guys, time to get ready for grass cutting! Have a great summer, i shall be in and out!:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;546176 said:


> Looks like its all over guys, time to get ready for grass cutting! Have a great summer, i shall be in and out!:salute:


Yes it is this last month was a total bust. I will be here but not as much haha. P.S I have to wait for next winter as for I dont cut grass like most of you haha.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy easter every1!!!!!!! The bunny came!!!!:waving:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Happy Easter all


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

The bunny came for me too. Got candy but he didnt bring what I really wanted, SNOW:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

happy belated easter to you guys.....looks like winter is over........have a good summer guys...keep in touch..:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys started my work year of with a paver job and some clean-ups....things getting busy already!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Some more...for ur viewing plesure!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice equipment TLS. I just got my lawn stuff ready and will be doing a cleanup job next weekend. Sucks that winter is over, now on to the steady work.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

hey TLS nice equipment, wanna sell me one of them of them blowers ?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

blk90s13;550030 said:


> hey TLS nice equipment, wanna sell me one of them of them blowers ?


lolo...you looking for a blower?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Good bye to Winter 2007-2008:angry:
One plowable event this year, 
Two the year before.
Worse two years in 18 years.
Just hope my subs dont sell their plows.
Until next year:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey tj if u need some help next year im only a couple of mins away

nice pis timmmy


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

How about this for a kick is the a$$......the storm 2morrow and the one on friday, those are perfect tracks for a snowstorm in nj, to bad its May not january!:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

HEAT WAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:yow!:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you can say that again......how those tan lines coming


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;557554 said:


> you can say that again......how those tan lines coming


lol I have the best farmers tan ever.....2morrow we are digging a 100 ft long trench 2 ft down...should be fun.....i cant wait!:realmad:

You should swing the ice cream truck by us 2morrow!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it would cost me like 30 bucks just to get there in my truck:crying::realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I filled my truck yesterday $112 dollars.....i love high fuel prices...next winter should be great!:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;557562 said:


> I filled my truck yesterday $112 dollars.....i love high fuel prices...next winter should be great!:crying:


if its anything like last winter we wont have to worry bout gas prices:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T-4 months boys......i feel it....its going to be bad one! Get ready!payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;566246 said:


> T-4 months boys......i feel it....its going to be bad one! Get ready!payup


ur so optimistic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;566249 said:


> ur so optimistic


Have you walk outside tonight icey? Feel that winter wind? Everyone is getting ready...its is coming!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;566251 said:


> Have you walk outside tonight icey? Feel that winter wind? Everyone is getting ready...its is coming!


it smells like snow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Old man winter is going to let us have it this year.....look out, its going to be harsh!:redbounce


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Chilly tonight, going for a low of 58! With lake effect rain showers! Old man winter is coming!:bluebounc


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;567598 said:


> Chilly tonight, going for a low of 58! With lake effect rain showers! Old man winter is coming!:bluebounc


im convinced ur smoking the good stuff


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;568334 said:


> im convinced ur smoking the good stuff


The snow stuff.....quilty as [email protected]


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im guessing 16" for the whole year.....remeber u heard it hear first tim:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;573478 said:


> im guessing 16" for the whole year.....remeber u heard it hear first tim:waving:


perhaps in one storm icey, i say 32"..........no more no less:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

49 last night for a low in somerville, nj!!!! Its coming....get ur stuff ready!:bluebounc


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

48 last night in edison......its getting closer!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

how can you guys from NJ have 29 pages of weather talk? It's either to hot or it rains and what do you guys know about snow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;587192 said:


> how can you guys from NJ have 29 pages of weather talk? It's either to hot or it rains and what do you guys know about snow?


No Gv, there is plenty to talk about during a busted snowstorm! Also we talk about our one plowing a winter for a long time! Now go back to the lake effect thread!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;587193 said:


> No Gv, there is plenty to talk about during a busted snowstorm! Also we talk about our one plowing a winter for a long time! Now go back to the lake effect thread!


yea gv...... when were predicted to have 8" and we get rain... theres alot to talk about


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

tls22;587193 said:


> No Gv, there is plenty to talk about during a busted snowstorm! Also we talk about our one plowing a winter for a long time! Now go back to the lake effect thread!


Exactly. I remember talking about this one. This was a few years back. We got more snow then Buffalo. :salute:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

that was a winter to talk about................................maybe this year !


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Come november guys i think i will make a new winter thread for us....this last year winter thread i will like to burn and forget about it...what u guys think?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Look at me shaking in my snow boots . I don't think I can handle 30 inch snow storm I better hide under the covers!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think we keep this one goin tim....


----------



## AAXteriors (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm hoping your right tls22 about this winter. Last year sucked. Trying to convince my clients that they needed to have their property plowed and to only have all the snow melt by itself by noon the next morning was crap.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

AAXteriors;588100 said:


> I'm hoping your right tls22 about this winter. Last year sucked. Trying to convince my clients that they needed to have their property plowed and to only have all the snow melt by itself by noon the next morning was crap.


Yeah i hear you on that, rushing around to plow before the 2 inches of rain wash it away! This winter i guarantee we will have more snow then last winter!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;588115 said:


> Yeah i hear you on that, rushing around to plow before the 2 inches of rain wash it away! This winter i guarantee we will have more snow then last winter!


ooo thats a real bold prediction,,,,, lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;588173 said:


> ooo thats a real bold prediction,,,,, lol


How about this...You will get more snow in one storm then you got all of last winter!:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;588211 said:


> How about this..*.You* will get more snow in one storm then you got all of last winter!:waving:


i think it should be more like WE


----------



## AAXteriors (Sep 20, 2008)

iceyman;588224 said:


> i think it should be more like WE


I like the sound of that payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

A low of 34 tonight, with scatter frost in the forcast! Its cominnnnnng:redbounce


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

mid-70s by the end of the week timmy


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

06HD BOSS;598256 said:


> mid-70s by the end of the week timmy


he didnt say how quick it was coming oo and its only supposed to get to 71


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;598256 said:


> mid-70s by the end of the week timmy


You will be lucky to get out of the 50's friday and saturday, costal storm coming up the coast...lots of rain!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;598391 said:


> You will be lucky to get out of the 50's friday and saturday, costal storm coming up the coast...lots of rain!


we'll see tim...we'll see


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

I hope it snows this year.2 years truck and plow haven't used it yet!!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

snowhappy;601148 said:


> I hope it snows this year.2 years truck and plow haven't used it yet!!!!!


Dont worry, we will all get our fair share of the snow!:redbounce


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;601374 said:


> Dont worry, we will all get our fair share of the snow!:redbounce


should be less than 2 months away tim:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

took the plow out of the garage today..... im getting ready timmy:salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Euro and gfs are in good agreement on a nasty cold shot here next week. The -NAO and PNA ridge is making me cold thinking about it. There will prob be some snow showers n/w of i95.:bluebounc


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

tls22;612205 said:


> Euro and gfs are in good agreement on a nasty cold shot here next week. The -NAO and PNA ridge is making me cold thinking about it. There will prob be some snow showers n/w of i95.:bluebounc


I saw the same thing, although it is a little early for us as I still have a lot of leaves to play with 

Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JPMAKO;613253 said:


> I saw the same thing, although it is a little early for us as I still have a lot of leaves to play with
> 
> Jason


Welcome back Jason, ready for another winter? Yeah its def a little to early for us. Im just glad the leaves are falling and the grass is done growing. Bring it old man winter! I think i might make a new thread for jersey. I want to forget about the worse winter of my life.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;613258 said:


> Welcome back Jason, ready for another winter? Yeah its def a little to early for us. Im just glad the leaves are falling and the grass is done growing. Bring it old man winter! I think i might make a new thread for jersey. I want to forget about the worse winter of my life.
> 
> Thanks, Tim


but then we have 600 posts go to waste


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;613277 said:


> but then we have 600 posts go to waste


Icey 600 post of big bust winter storms, i was so very cold. I did not sleep or eat for days.:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;613281 said:


> Icey 600 post of big bust winter storms, i was so very cold. I did not sleep or eat for days.:crying:


hahah brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So what's happening in NJ? Any snow yet?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;613337 said:


> So what's happening in NJ? Any snow yet?


We are getting ready Gv!:bluebounc Leaves are falling and so are the temps. Snow is right around the corner! I feel it in my bones!:waving:


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

32 degrees last night here.... gonna start getting the equipment ready next week.payup


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

So who liked waking up to their lawns being covered in frost this morning??? Sure made me happy. Leaves are starting to fall and keeping me busy before the snow... hoping this cold weather keeps getting colder and sticks around all winter


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;614025 said:


> So who liked waking up to their lawns being covered in frost this morning??? Sure made me happy. Leaves are starting to fall and keeping me busy before the snow... hoping this cold weather keeps getting colder and sticks around all winter


I love it.....I guess the growing season is over. I had to delay grass cutting until 10am because of the frost. The Holmdel lawns have gone dormant, just picking up leaves now!:waving:


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Some real snow storms would be nice this year,last year was bad.I got everything ready the last couple of days.Lookin for a snowy winter.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey guys sorry for the off weather post but do any of you know a good place in northern nj to get sand blasting done, i wanna get my plow done and painted this week cant find anywhere near me but if i cant i am gonna rent a sand blaster and buy some black beauty but i thought it may be cheaper if i get someone else to it.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Most any body shop should be able to do it!
Personally I would do it myself or have one of my friends do it. 
The guy that works at the my local Mower/ Plow shop did my trailer this year and it came out pretty good. So maybe ask around and see if someone at your local dealer would like to do it on the side?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

tls22;612205 said:


> Euro and gfs are in good agreement on a nasty cold shot here next week. The -NAO and PNA ridge is making me cold thinking about it. There will prob be some snow showers n/w of i95.:bluebounc


Wow spot on!:waving:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

just a chance of some major snow in the Poconos tonight/tomorrow. just 45 minutes from me


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

gkm;616436 said:


> just a chance of some major snow in the Poconos tonight/tomorrow. just 45 minutes from me


That would be awesome!! Taking the wifey up there next week, would like to get some snowy horseback riding & some snowmobileing in!! Is there a decent chance of accumulation near the Ceasars Resorts area?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bring on the snow............its almost NOV and were due for an early storm


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JPMAKO;613253 said:


> I saw the same thing, although it is a little early for us as I still have a lot of leaves to play with
> 
> Jason


Yeah- hopefully no snow down home for at least another month and a half- supposed to snow 8-16" up here tomorrow-tomorrow night- hopefully a sign of things to come for the month I'm home to plow payup Yeah- talked to my brother yesterday- they were working some leaves- said they're starting to really come down- hope all is going well with you and all the cleanups!wesport


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

A early storm would help the wallet,but I do need a new set of tires,next to that I'm ready.


----------



## AAXteriors (Sep 20, 2008)

I havent even hooked the plows up yet. Hope i don't get caught with my pants down


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been a little slow latey so it keeps me from going nuts.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

AAXteriors;617048 said:


> I havent even hooked the plows up yet. Hope i don't get caught with my pants down


Same here have not even hooked up once yet this season


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

AAXteriors;617048 said:


> I havent even hooked the plows up yet. Hope i don't get caught with my pants down


Same here have not even hooked up once yet this season  Still an early storm is needed badly in NJpayup

Sorry guys. Second time today with the double posts. My computer is just being so slow today


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

started snowing here.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

prizeprop;617591 said:


> started snowing here.


Nothing here in Edison yet, hopefully tonight!


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Hopfully nothing.TO EARLY.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

was just going over the edison bridge, some wet snow mixed in with the rain.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its coming down hard nowwesport


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

yup, im back in hazlet, my deck has a nice slushy coating on it now


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

No :realmad:
I have lots of clean-ups to do and most of the leaves are still on the trees.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

A inch of wet snow here in Edison, It melted faster then it came down!:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Public information statement
spotter reports
national weather service mount holly nj
427 pm edt tue oct 28 2008

the following are unofficial observations taken during the past 24 hours
for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation is extended
to highway departments...cooperative observers...skywarn spotters
and media for these reports. This summary is also available on our
home page at weather.gov/phi

********************storm total snowfall********************

location storm total time/date comments
snowfall of
(inches) measurement


new jersey

...atlantic county...
Pomona t 250 pm 10/28 acy intl aiprort

...burlington county...
Mount holly 0.1 245 pm 10/28 nws office
crosswicks t 1048 am 10/28
mount laurel t 420 pm 10/28

...hunterdon county...
Cherryville 5.0 400 pm 10/28
high bridge 2.4 130 pm 10/28
clinton 1.7 300 pm 10/28
flemington t 825 am 10/28
flemington t 420 pm 10/28

...mercer county...
Hopewell 2.5 425 pm 10/28
east windsor t 1030 am 10/28
ewing t 915 am 10/28
hamilton square t 1032 am 10/28
mercerville t 1052 am 10/28
princeton t 900 am 10/28

...middlesex county...
New brunswick 1.5 130 pm 10/28
edison 1.0 1130 am 10/28

...morris county...
Long valley 8.0 420 pm 10/28 at 1200 feet
mount olive 3.0 130 pm 10/28

...ocean county...
Toms river t 100 pm 10/28

...somerset county...
Hillsborough 1.2 130 pm 10/28
peapack 1.0 1117 am 10/28
bridgewater 0.3 130 pm 10/28
bedminster t 1045 am 10/28

...sussex county...
High point state 14.0 400 pm 10/28 at the monument
wantage 4.5 420 pm 10/28 at 1020 feet
lafayette 0.5 130 pm 10/28

...warren county...
Hackettstown 4.8 420 pm 10/28
allamuchy 3.0 1105 am 10/28
stewartsville t 420 pm 10/28

pennsylvania

...bucks county...
Jamison 3.0 230 pm 10/28
chalfont 2.0 300 pm 10/28
chalfont 2.0 400 pm 10/28
furlong 1.2 230 pm 10/28
doylestown 1.0 130 pm 10/28
langhorne 0.8 230 pm 10/28
bensalem 0.5 230 pm 10/28
levittown t 1040 am 10/28
springtown t 720 am 10/28

...carbon county...
Albrightsville 6.0 1115 am 10/28 elev. Around 1700 feet
jim thorpe t 700 am 10/28
palmerton t 700 am 10/28

...monroe county...
Tobyhanna 13.0 130 pm 10/28 elevation 2010 feet
pocono summit 4.5 1100 am 10/28

...montgomery county...
Montgomeryville 2.0 420 pm 10/28
souderton 1.5 1140 am 10/28
willow grove t 700 am 10/28

...philadelphia county...
Philadelphia t 1124 am 10/28 ne

***********************peak wind gust***********************

location peak wind time/date comments
gust of
(mph) measurement


delaware

...kent county...
Dover 46 206 pm 10/28

...new castle county...
Wilmington 47 218 pm 10/28

...sussex county...
Lewes beach 47 925 am 10/28

maryland

...caroline county...
Ridgely 44 100 pm 10/28

...kent county...
Tolchester beach 44 1100 am 10/28

...talbot county...
Easton 39 1053 am 10/28

new jersey

...atlantic county...
Atlantic city 41 240 pm 10/28

...burlington county...
Mount holly 35 1037 am 10/28

...cape may county...
Cape may 66 258 pm 10/28 power outages
cape may 56 1100 am 10/28 ferry terminal
wildwood 50 255 pm 10/28

...cumberland county...
Millville 47 220 pm 10/28

...mercer county...
Trenton 36 1229 pm 10/28

...monmouth county...
Keansburg 47 1100 am 10/28
belmar 39 235 pm 10/28

...sussex county...
High point state 52 250 pm 10/28

pennsylvania

...berks county...
Reading 39 212 pm 10/28

...chester county...
Coatesville 51 240 pm 10/28

...lehigh county...
Allentown 38 1142 am 10/28

...monroe county...
Mount pocono 40 126 pm 10/28

...montgomery county...
Pottstown 38 202 pm 10/28
willow grove 35 248 pm 10/28

...philadelphia county...
Philadelphia 39 249 pm 10/28 ne
philadelphia 36 229 pm 10/28 intl airport

$$

gorse/gigi


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;617926 said:


> A inch of wet snow here in Edison, It melted faster then it came down!:waving:


What hell no pix :realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;617954 said:


> What hell no pix :realmad:


Posted now!:waving:


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*Agreed on all..*

Jason how are you buddy? All NJ snow plowers how are you all also? i do agree with JPMAKO saying that its still to early for snow and we still have alot of leaves on the trees and it has not really been cold enought yet. Although i do agree with with others that a early snow storm is needed for NJ. We all got Jammed by mother nature last year and now its time for some real snow. Good Luck to All in 2008/2009 winter season.
-Alex Kaplan


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Didnt get to see any snow yesterday, was in South Jersey all day. Cant remember last time we had snow in Oct anywhere in NJ. Hopefully a sign of good things to come.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey nj guys new thread this year or stick with this one? (i would like to wash all memories of last year away with the rain:waving


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u kno my feelings.... we gotta catch up to the ohio thread


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I ended up getting 4'' in Sparta. Very wet heavy snow. Really got caught with my pants down on this one I dont think I could have been any more unprepared haha. It all worked out smoothly and I got to plow for about 4 hours only because in other town that I plow lots the temps were in the upper 30's. So it was actually melting before I could plow it lol. I heard that Mt. Olive got anywhere between 11-14 inches? thats just catastrophic


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

someone told me Washington NJ (off 57) got over 10"? I have a big commercial that we mow out there on Tuesdays but didn't go this week cuz of both the storm and little growth.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

CHECK OUT THE 15 DAY FORECAST....some mentions of snow and ice..... im soo ready for itprsport


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

iceyman;632070 said:


> CHECK OUT THE 15 DAY FORECAST....some mentions of snow and ice..... im soo ready for itprsport


YOU STOP THAT TALK:crying:

I need about three more weeks of nice weather to finish Clean-ups and some Misc. Landscape jobs.
BTW I was too busy this year to go to the Truckin Nationals so I could not stop by for my free Ice Cream. Maybe next year

Jason


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Saturday im getting the stuff ready, then im game. If it snows it will put me behind on leaf clean-ups, oh well it will give me somthing to do during the january thaw!


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Tomorrow I'm getting new tires,so it can start snowing anytime after that.I,m going to give general grabber at2's a try.I'll let u guys know how they work out.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Come one come all!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=633571&posted=1#post633571


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

tls22;633573 said:


> Come one come all!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=633571&posted=1#post633571


Seats are still available


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ill be thrilled for just some salting in the next week, i gotta move out 4 skids of salt all piled up in our one garage, new tractor needs room to go in there and i dont want to have to move it all twice!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

welll we had some flurries for about an hour......woooooohooooooooo:bluebounc


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;640830 said:


> welll we had some flurries for about an hour......woooooohooooooooo:bluebounc


Sorry to here your icy machine wasn't working right.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Had snow flakes all day, it was cold! Once i get the clean-ups done, let the snow fly!:waving:


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope no snow today


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hold on let me look, nope no snow today:crying:


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder,Mikes on 11/22/08 at 2:30pm, come on out and meet all your plowsite friends


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

iceyman;641169 said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


You are 100% right about that


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

This is my kinda weather


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

No snow here, i heard outside of philly getting a good punch!:salute:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I know its early to tell but as for now Rain on Tuesday turning over to some snow tuesday afternoon and night. looks like we might get in on this one especially northern Jerseypayup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ya central jersey isnt gonna get anythign but wet stuff:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving Jersey, lets hope for a good snow year!





Thanks Tim:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

happy thanksgiving fellars.......yes tim heres to a big payup season,,,,


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

hey jeep. what have you heard im in dumont nj northern area and ive seen a few plows on the trucks and salters

what the hells going on HAHAH


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

newplower;652937 said:


> hey jeep. what have you heard im in dumont nj northern area and ive seen a few plows on the trucks and salters
> 
> what the hells going on HAHAH


They say rain for this next storm coming up on sun through mon. A lot of plows had plows mounted and salters ready on monday night because of that rain we got on tuesday. Just in case, but I didnt mount up. Then the ground didnt dry up all the way tuesday night and the temps came crashing down five degrees in one hour. So I almost salted but it really was not necessary, but thats not what NJ DOT was thinking haha. They salted around me. Even some parking lots were salted as well anyways looked at the long range and temps will be cold so anything thats coming our way is fair game for some snowpayup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JeepPlow18;653217 said:


> They say rain for this next storm coming up on sun through mon. A lot of plows had plows mounted and salters ready on monday night because of that rain we got on tuesday. Just in case, but I didnt mount up. Then the ground didnt dry up all the way tuesday night and the temps came crashing down five degrees in one hour. So I almost salted but it really was not necessary, but thats not what NJ DOT was thinking haha. They salted around me. Even some parking lots were salted as well anyways looked at the long range and temps will be cold so anything thats coming our way is fair game for some snowpayup


ut o something is going to go bad for me look at the number of the post #666 AHHHHH!!!:crying:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Wheres Tim? Canadians are raiding this thread, EH! tymusic tymusic tymusic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;653431 said:


> Wheres Tim? Canadians are raiding this thread, EH! tymusic tymusic tymusic


We are going to heard you back like a bunch of illegals!:waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;653435 said:


> We are going to heard you back like a bunch of illegals!:waving:


Instead of tar and feathering them lets maple syrup feather them


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

hahah very true


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

.........BOO!!!  lol hahahaha


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

creativedesigns;654628 said:


> .........BOO!!!  lol hahahaha


troll


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;654628 said:


> .........BOO!!!  lol hahahaha


Keep out! We have no room for ur kind!:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

So looking at temps around 30 tomorrow morning with wintery mix? Thats what they are calling for as of now. Only three hours of it, 9-12 am. Just Sussex county getting in on this one. It will turn over to all rain supposedly. Anyways should be icy for a little for one pass through with the salter. Im just going to have to wait.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;655152 said:


> So looking at temps around 30 tomorrow morning with wintery mix? Thats what they are calling for as of now. Only three hours of it, 9-12 am. Just Sussex county getting in on this one. It will turn over to all rain supposedly. Anyways should be icy for a little for one pass through with the salter. Im just going to have to wait.


shake it if you can, every few runs help!payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;655160 said:


> shake it if you can, every few runs help!payup


Wow surprised they were right!!! Its hovering right around freezing with a wintery mix. There is a good coating on the ground and im going out now but im sure its slick. I can hear the pellets hitting the windowpayup Well ill prob take pics and post them after im dont with my salt runs. Hows the rest of northern Jersey doing this morning? More snow, Sleet?


----------



## Tjw1104 (Nov 18, 2008)

whats up jersey dudes, new member checkin in in souther morris county


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Tjw1104;655637 said:


> whats up jersey dudes, new member checkin in in souther morris county


Welcome to plowsite! Did you get anything this morning? did you salt? I just got in from salting. I only salted one of my five lots, simply because its switching over to rain and temps are at 34. Luckily it was my biggest lotpayup Just a lot of wet now. Cant believe the winter weather advisory is up until midnight tonight Too warm and alot of rain later. How did the others in northern Jersey do this morning?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you jeep plow! Congrats on the salt run! I was laying in my pj's turn over and look out the window, saw a few wet flakes! Everything ws wet, now its just raining! Wow did last winter ever end!:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tjw1104;655637 said:


> whats up jersey dudes, new member checkin in in souther morris county


Welcome to plowsite! watch out for that cre guy!:waving:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;655729 said:


> Good for you jeep plow! Congrats on the salt run! I was laying in my pj's turn over and look out the window, saw a few wet flakes! Everything ws wet, now its just raining! Wow did last winter ever end!:realmad:


Thanks tls It was a nice little run. And yes watch out for the cre guyussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i hate rain:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;656021 said:


> i hate rain:realmad:


Im giving it another week, if its still raining this crap thread is going. And im starting a new!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Timmy ,NJ weather is like watching the Bills play. Always watch from the side .


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;656028 said:


> Im giving it another week, if its still raining this crap thread is going. And im starting a new!


im starting to swing to ur side on this one


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;656034 said:


> Timmy ,NJ weather is like watching the Bills play. Always watch from the side .


lmao.....this thread has been a snow plowers nightmare, from bust storm to rain evets!

Its over.....you win ohio thread! Im not posting in this thread anymore!

Look for the new nj!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;656043 said:


> lmao.....this thread has been a snow plowers nightmare, from bust storm to rain evets!
> 
> Its over.....you win ohio thread! Im not posting in this thread anymore!
> 
> Look for the new nj!


A lot of rainy times on this thread.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

are we ever going to see snow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Supper Grassy;656491 said:


> are we ever going to see snow


maybe in the new thread we will


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;656498 said:


> maybe in the new thread we will


I hope so because we just got another line of showers that moved through the whole state. The wetness just added insult to injury from yesterday


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

dont post in this thread! Thread lock down!


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

6- 9 for friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

PerfectProperty;681225 said:


> 6- 9 for friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY


GO OVER TO THE NEW THREADDDDDDDD !!!!!!!! this one is haunted


----------

